# The official power user club



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah, the clubhouse got closed. I talked to the rest of the staff about it, and we decided that there really is no stopping the power user club, or any of the other clubs. And so now, this is the official revival of the power user club . Ehm, I'll just keep things short, sweet, and to the point. Active power users holler for roll call. None of this "photoshopper" or "deputy" bullcrap. You're a power user or not. 
The list as I can remember it:
Zekrahminator
PVTCaboose1337
Ex_Reven
PT
DaMulta
Ketxxx
Cdawall
Random Murderer
Russianboy
Tatty One
D44ve
Zeratul_UY
Tkpenalty
Wile E
Canuto
LiNKiN
P_o_s_pc
Kwchang007
JC316
Erocker

Below is the official, standard, run-of-the-mill power user signature. If you qualify for the club and want a custom sig, contact me PVTCaboose1337.

To qualify for the club, you need....
To be a member of TPU for no less than one month
To have a post count of above 500 posts/7.5ppd (ppd requirement shrunk do to recent lack of GN posts counting)
To not have been contacted by me or another (super)moderator for causing trouble recently.

Keep in mind, depending on special circumstances, we may waive the requirements and let you in.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

i was like .20 posts away from poweruserdom lol before "the great post purge of 07"


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2007)

Can we not have our last thread back???

Go ahead and feel free to merge the Hot chick thread with it too LOL put it in the middle LOL


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

meh
fk it
it was getting too long anyway


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> meh
> fk it
> it was getting too long anyway


_*Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*_


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet mother of god


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2007)

Where did you see her at?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

your post killed me
she had to defibulate me


----------



## pt (Mar 11, 2007)

the other one was too big i agree  
for those interested i'm creating a affiliate at ashentec, but i will be on both


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

sig sig sig sig sig sig sig sig sig


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Ex Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

and 

<======================LOL


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL

AND yaaaay new avatar


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Holler. I call shotgun on road trips


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The list as I can remember it:
> Zekrahminator
> PVTCaboose1337
> Ex_Reven
> ...



lol just noticed this, and the irony in it. from the names listed there, most of them are the ones to most likely poke the bear


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol just noticed this, and the irony in it. from the names listed there, most of them are the ones to most likely poke the bear



grizzly or polar?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

lol you got owned


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Take your pick


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 11, 2007)

what are we talking about again ?

wtf bears???


----------



## pt (Mar 11, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> what are we talking about again ?
> 
> wtf bears???



the world is going crazy 

poweruser clubhouse sub/sub forum opened on the club sub/forum on ashentech forums
http://ashentech.co.nr/


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)

my keyboa i broke eeeeerrrrr onsceen saves the day

abcefghijklmnoptuvwxyz

^see LOL


----------



## PyroInc (Mar 12, 2007)

dont forget aobut me...


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

someone wanna include me here?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

^^^ i actually that situation going on in my hottub just over an hour ago..i love truth or dare.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 12, 2007)

...is this the new hottest chick thread? 

...
...
...
...
...
...

Am I infringing on the last criteria?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...is this the new hottest chick thread?



No



> Am I infringing on the last criteria?



Yes 


.



.



kidding


----------



## pt (Mar 12, 2007)

forum moved: (and laso the poweruser clubhouse there, obviously) 
http://ashentech.com/index.php


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 12, 2007)

PT, I'd appreciate it if you kept the pro-Ashentech stuff to a minimum. You're starting to sound more like a salesman than the power user club co-founder. Ashentech is all well and good, but...this is TPU. 


I want to play spin-the-bottle in a hot tub with girls .


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

il play too

as long as the hot tub is quite wide
and we get >10 girls between us (to minimize the chances of your spinning bottle landing on me )


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I want to play spin-the-bottle in a hot tub with girls .









ME TOO!


----------



## pt (Mar 12, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> PT, I'd appreciate it if you kept the pro-Ashentech stuff to a minimum. You're starting to sound more like a salesman than the power user club co-founder. Ashentech is all well and good, but...this is TPU.



just keeping ppl informed


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

@Damulta:

OH F--K YES!


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kate...good taste man..


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


>



Ket likes this pic


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> ME TOO!



mm.. kate. Shes pretty hot. You watch a lot of porn DaMulta, dont you?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

This is why I LOVE RED HEADS


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2007)

who bet zek is going to say:
THIS IS NOT THE BABES THREAD! DON'T POST THEM HERE!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

Whos says we can't look at babes in our club house?


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Whos says we can't look at babes in our club house?



no one, for now....


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

Why so down about that PT?


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Why so down about that PT?



remenber what happened to the original babe thread...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

yes and I'm still a little ........ about it.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> To not have been contacted by me or another (super)moderator for causing trouble recently.



I love that

And I miss the club house... Ohh well I still have the posts, haha unlike poor random most of mine weren't in the clubhouse forum.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Whos says we can't look at babes in our club house?



DaMulta do not post anymore pics ..... that goes for everyone ...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 14, 2007)

So close guys....at least we get to keep the pictures already posted .


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> So close guys....at least we get to keep the pictures already posted .



Sure keep them as mascots .. but let this be a notice that I have asked nicely and hope everyone can control themselves... unless you want the club house to be closed which would be the ramafications if you can't follow my simple request...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

So no girl pics at all? Or pics in general?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> So no girl pics at all? Or pics in general?



girl pics bud ... we've been through this already


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

OK Urlyin 


BTW it was never told until now that we could not post girly pics in the P clubhouse before.


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> girl pics bud ... we've been through this already



not zek, was urlyin
i was close


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

you jeanst it PT LOL


I had too take the jeep in the shop ........I broke the 4x4 low in the transfer case 75 bucks


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> OK Urlyin
> 
> 
> BTW it was never told until now that we could not post girly pics in the P clubhouse before.



No problem it's left over from the girly thread Ket created .... I just thought I'd keep you guys from doing yourself in ...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 14, 2007)

Mmhmm I see what you mean, thanks .


----------



## pt (Mar 14, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> i wonder then if posting the opposite of the hot girl thread would be ok then?
> 
> 
> how bout that?



pls no
i almost puked when saw the last one


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2007)

Do not test my patience !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> yes and I'm still a little ........ about it.



Me too, I'm right pissed off about it. The masses were punished due to the idiocity of a minority. *insert a whole page of profanity directed toward the horsehumping-knobjockey-penispoppers that got it closed*


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## ex_reven (Mar 15, 2007)

lol raaaaaaaaaandom


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

I think thats multas way of saying he wants to kill those that got the babes thread closed


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 15, 2007)

No the Aliens are in NY CITY!!!


----------



## pt (Mar 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> No the Aliens are in NY CITY!!!



i'm calling mario, no problem


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 15, 2007)

Its time for Super Mario Bros. 2 the Movie


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 16, 2007)

its time for the simpsons movie


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## J0N (Mar 18, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> its time for the simpsons movie



I dont know why, but im expecting it to be really shit. I think they're past their best.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2007)

*ebay is lagging LOL*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

*loses control and bursts out with hysterical laughter* Man... the descriptions..


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 24, 2007)

this clubhouse is deader than a napalm soaked pile of dead leaves.



tkpenalty said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget
> 
> *loses control and bursts out with hysterical laughter* Man... the descriptions..



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *vomit*


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, such weird ass descriptions "on par" "superflous" *shudders*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-ATI-RA...096434297QQcategoryZ40158QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

I have to say, ebay is full of weird salespeople... Its honestly not a very pleasing place to be.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 24, 2007)

i think its because they just keep copying and pasting the specs off other people over the years of sales. So its probably been unedited for the last 4 years lol.

I agree, I prefer buying from wholesalers and genuine IT stores.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2007)

I have to say, my friend was fuming when he got a 7800GT for a low price (around $100USD) and then it turned out to be one that was artifacting and had been mucked around with, some odd soldering going on O_O. It got refunded, but wasted his time liek crazy. 

Those people dont even know anything about what they are selling. Some guys are so lost/stoned:

I tell my friend "ahahha I got a X1950PRO (half my school  is laaaging behind, buying compaqs, hps, dells... I'm now recommending packages or parts for my friends... saved a few guys several hundred and one guy 1k." then hes like "isnt the best an ATI 512MB" .. . wow.. people are lost.

My friends fully going "OMGZ I GOT A CORE 2 DUO" Im liek "Um.. yeah is it somethign liek a-" He says "its a Compaq" =_=, "Hey man, no offense but you got ripped" man some guys are slow then I go "hahaha lol you got ripped bad, how much did you pay anyway?" he goes "$999". At this point im thinking LOL, he tells me specs:

(well these OEM faggots always use the cheapest of the cheap)
-Core 2 Duo E6300 OEM"I think it is a core 2 duo with the sticker on it, no a windows XP...LOL"
-512MB Corsair Value Select DDR553 "512 RAM is good"
-Crappy Compaq motherboard, MATX, 3 PCI slots and one PCI-E 16x "Its got the latest generation um Express PCI"
-Maxtor (now seagate) 80GB HDD
-ASUS X1300 Hyper memory 512MB "ATI Radeon 512MB, (I got I got a X1950PRO 256) its better than yours its also got Hyper memory"
-Combo Drive
-400W PSU that barely keeps the system stable

(I found out the specs after checkin his PC even more)
He then sums it up going "custom built sucks man! you dont know the quality Compaq has its got windows vista as well"

Whats up with the crappy cable management! 
pfft. Could have built the same thing for $500AUD, not $1k.

I warned him earlier anyway lol... Idiot's luck. He then labels another friend of mine pro, calling him a "Computer Professional", well my other friend keeps asking me shit every day, I might as well block him on MSN... T_T.



Man he's hilarious...


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 24, 2007)

lol dude dont try to reason with people, tell them the stuff you can do with yours that they cant. Tell your friend to try playing FEAR or GRAW or something lol.

Hypermemory is like half the memory shared from system ram if i remember correctly.
Nvidia did exactly the same thing, they called it "turbo cache"

sounds awesome doesnt it


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 24, 2007)

The ignorance with some PC parts these days is disgusting. OEM desktops are the worst part of the entire PC industry. Designed simply around turning on, and loaded with enough advertisements to slow the whole thing to a slimy crawl, an arguably worse part of this debauchery (lolz big words) is the consumer's blatant ignorance....

But I don't have much problem with OEM laptops. There's something to be said for "carry this thing wherever I want and still get internet". I mean, the Windows Vista thing my dad got from Gateway came with like 80 processes running in the background (shit like Napster, Mcafee, Gateway "bigfix", AOL, google desktop...). I spent about an hour with this laptop and now I must say it performs quite nicely. I love Windows Vista now . 

Oh yeah and custom built rapes OEM desktops any day  (unless you're going for the sub-$500 range, in which case you're going to get a POS either way you look at it ).


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The ignorance with some PC parts these days is disgusting. OEM desktops are the worst part of the entire PC industry. Designed simply around turning on, and loaded with enough advertisements to slow the whole thing to a slimy crawl, an arguably worse part of this debauchery (lolz big words) is the consumer's blatant ignorance....
> 
> But I don't have much problem with OEM laptops. There's something to be said for "carry this thing wherever I want and still get internet". I mean, the Windows Vista thing my dad got from Gateway came with like 80 processes running in the background (shit like Napster, Mcafee, Gateway "bigfix", AOL, google desktop...). I spent about an hour with this laptop and now I must say it performs quite nicely. I love Windows Vista now .
> 
> Oh yeah and custom built rapes OEM desktops any day  (unless you're going for the sub-$500 range, in which case you're going to get a POS either way you look at it ).



Yeah.. his PC was lagging like crazy and he said "it was so fast that it does that". He doesnt even know what the core 2 duo is anyway. Like, the misleading ads go "Windows Vista premium supported" Then it only has like 256MB of RAM due to the fact that half of it is used.

OEM rigs are ugly as shit imho, look more ugly than my old generic beige box, my nex generic beige box looks great though. OEM PC cases are absolutely crap in terms of quality, being easy to assemble, thus speeding up production. The concept is: 

_Easy to install, hard to replace_

Btw, I dont find a point in the Antec Solution series cases... they got the SAME powder coats, got the same ducting, got the same thickness of metal and got nickel plating on all the sheets of metal. So wtf is up with antec cases? Especially solution? I find that the airflow is crapper, and the fact that my X1950PRO will barely fit; whats the point of them, my generic case is bigger and has the same rigidy. and whats funny is that they *both have ISO 9001 standard regulations manufacturing processes*.

Another thing I find funny is I can build a perfectly speedy PC for less than 1k, having:

Core 2 Duo E4300
2x512MB DDR 667
ASUS P5B
7600GT
Generic "SUPER CASE" (I have it), comes with ducting, feet, VGA preforations and nickel plating.
160GB WD SATA II (OR SEAGATE)
OEM DVD+RW+DL
Coolermaster Extreme 500W

Total cost = $935

Well well well... compare it to the compaq i mentioned. It only had 80GB of storage and a crappy 400W PSU that would explode if it was used on my system (or any of yours), absolutely impossible to use with a prescott.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm back from vacation!!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I'm back from vacation!!!!



you left?????  

i didnt notice


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea only for 2 days


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

uhh damulta, those are called weekends 
not holidays


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

But I went to Silver Dollar City and went on rollercosters, other rides, and went into a cave. I all so rented a hotel and ate out a whole bunch.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

you rented a WHOLE hotel ?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

yea one whole room


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

wheres silver dollar city anyway


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.silverdollarcity.com/

The statue of liberty can fit into this cave opening






This is in Branson, Missouri, USA


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds expensive 

Is there a topless bar?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

lol nope and its not too bad


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

do you know if theres a limit on images hosted offsite?

eg say i go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the image is 1000 pixels wide, will it be allowed? because im trying to post an image and i cant get it working...

this image:


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

dont worry...i decided to host the images on TPU...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 28, 2007)

lol.. topless bar...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 28, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> do you know if theres a limit on images hosted offsite?
> 
> eg say i go
> 
> ...



The only limits on images are set by the hosts of the actual image. Otherwise, you can put as big a picture as you'd like....it'll just make all the people with low-rez monitors angry . I'd reccomend trying to keep pictures below 1280x1024.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.silverdollarcity.com/
> 
> The statue of liberty can fit into this cave opening
> 
> ...



EEeeeeewwww Branson.  For those of you who don't know what Branson is.  It's the hillbilly, family friendly version of Las Vegas without gambling.  Did you notice all the epileptic super bright billboards they installed along the side of the road recently?  If you don't keep your eyes directly on the center of the road they are liable to blind you and send you into a seizure. 

Silver Dollar city is fun though.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I'm supoesed to be getting a Video card but I don't know which one it is LOL. I hope its a X1950XTX but I have to wait for the mail man.


----------



## pt (Apr 2, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well I'm supoesed to be getting a Video card but I don't know which one it is LOL. I hope its a X1950XTX but I have to wait for the mail man.



from who?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2007)

Can't really say at the moment....had to keep TeamATi/ and them separate.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=19283


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Zek, you forgot me, the slave of a power user.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 9, 2007)

You know, forget this whole slave thing, Random is a WoW junkie now, so you can be a full power user.


----------



## pt (Apr 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You know, forget this whole slave thing, Random is a WoW junkie now, so* you can be a full power user*.



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

pt said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



Well, if you want to be mean then...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2007)

You have been banned for the following reason:
cussing out moderation team/disrupting board

Date the ban will be lifted: 07-09-2007, 10:00 AM


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> cussing out moderation team/disrupting board
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 07-09-2007, 10:00 AM



?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2007)

soapcentral.com

They delete every ones thread all the time.....and I mean all the time. I got pissed and called them Neo Nazi mods.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> EEeeeeewwww Branson.  For those of you who don't know what Branson is.  It's the hillbilly, family friendly version of Las Vegas without gambling.  Did you notice all the epileptic super bright billboards they installed along the side of the road recently?  If you don't keep your eyes directly on the center of the road they are liable to blind you and send you into a seizure.
> 
> Silver Dollar city is fun though.



Lol!  Branson is hillarious!  Did you see Yakoff Smirnoff while you were there?  "In my country we have hookers... in your country... (put line here) Genious!  Have you seen the movie "Waiting for Guffman"?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2007)

The Man





> Shipped your card today.  X1950XTX


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

? U got a X1950XTX?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2007)

Its on the way


----------



## russianboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck to you, I myself am waiting to upgrade to the Direct X cards, not when they come out, but when prices have dropped and all hardware kinks have been worked out.

BTW, I must say that that Mrs. in that avatar of yours is exceedingly attractive. I actually prefer women looking in their "normal" state than when they are posed for glamour shots.

LOL, I absolutely have no life, I need to get out more.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Good luck to you, I myself am waiting to upgrade to the Direct X cards, not when they come out, but when prices have dropped and all hardware kinks have been worked out.
> 
> BTW, I must say that that Mrs. in that avatar of yours is exceedingly attractive. I actually prefer women looking in their "normal" state than when they are posed for glamour shots.
> 
> LOL, I absolutely have no life, I need to get out more.



i agree


----------



## russianboy (Apr 29, 2007)

dum de dum dum dummmmmm


----------



## pt (Apr 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2007)

Our Club died when they locked our other thread it seems......


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, that sucks. 


Hey DaMulta, if you're interested in that $200 mobo/CPU/RAM I was telling you about, I have an official BSTG thread open now . 

And yes I really want to sell this stuff, the AM2 parts I want are on sale.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2007)

Power users are dying out...  we have to make a new name / club to regenerate them!  but the problem is, everyone has a club that they are it.  It becomes stupid to see 1000 clubs on TPU.  Powerusers used to be rare cause they belonged to an elite group.  Now we are not so elite.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

power users are not dying.. always count on me to come back when needed the most  so to revive things allow me to pose 2 words to you all "sploosh" and "chikas" have a nice day


----------



## pt (May 3, 2007)

the good old sploosh


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> power users are not dying.. always count on me to come back when needed the most  so to revive things allow me to pose 2 words to you all "sploosh" and "chikas" have a nice day



How many of us are their left?  Like 5 or 6?


----------



## pt (May 4, 2007)

i thnk less...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 4, 2007)

Wait till summer, when we're all bored out of our heads. That's how the power users were born originally . And then we got extra-plump during the fall. And then we started getting behind in school and/or laid.


Oh, and BXtreme wants in on the power user club. So he's in.


----------



## pt (May 4, 2007)

bored 'cause we're at home in front of putter...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 4, 2007)

K BX is a good photoshopper....  we need him!


----------



## ex_reven (May 4, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K BX is a good photoshopper....  we need him!



yay for photoshoppers
btw PVT howd you do that sig? 

ive always wondered how people did that pattern but i could never really be fucked searching on google for it lol...

is it a bit of brushwork saved and used as a pattern with a gradient overlay?
or am i missing something


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K BX is a good photoshopper....  we need him!


:shadedshu


----------



## BXtreme (May 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> :shadedshu



:shadedshu 

lol, hi guys 
sry for the late join


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> This is why I LOVE RED HEADS



 I forgot about this post

EDIT: I did not post a NEW woman!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Oh just to say, do you know why Zek listed me right after him?  Cause I'm his favorite


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Ya rly!  Also, we need a new sig style...  im thinkin web 2.0 type...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

DaMulta said:


>


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Canuto WITF have you been?


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Canuto WITF have you been?



grounded for using laxatives on a teacher 
how do you know he's on?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 29, 2007)

He posted like yesterday...once.


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

where?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 29, 2007)

Here.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 29, 2007)

m-m-may I p-p-please be a power user?  

(scratches bruise)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> m-m-may I p-p-please be a power user?
> 
> (scratches bruise)



You fit the reqs.  I'm sure zek would be happy to make you one   (i'll do a siggy!)


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Can I be a "mini" part power user?  I post quite a bit but time is limited when you are a Grandad!


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

you we're denied before for being a flammer, but since you're doing more contributive posts lately we will consider


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

There we are


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

pt said:


> you we're denied before for being a flammer, but since you're doing more contributive posts lately we will consider



I assume your comment is directed at TK....couldnt possibly be me!  I need a sponsor and some lobbying to the committee based on the fact that I am old, a Grandad and therefore it takes me twice as long to write a post than you youngsters therefore you should double my daily post count to be fair!

I have notice tho, no matter how much I post my count never changes from 4.29 per day!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

Well, heres PART of the pwr user sig...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 29, 2007)

TKPenalty can be in the club, under the condition that he uses a sigpic 'specially made for him by PVT . 

Tatty, sure, you can be a full time member, I don't see why not .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

Ok, zek, do I keep the void in there?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

Nvm.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

I am honoured....thank you! Would the Caboose man be kind enuff to do me a sig?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am honoured....thank you! Would the Caboose man be kind enuff to do me a sig?



Sure....  What do you want?


----------



## russianboy (May 29, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted here.

Good to be back.

POST!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Hmmmmm, how about the standard avitar but with the UK's union Jack flag to the right of it where the "power user" is written currently with power user superimposed over the top and "Tatty" below.....is that possible?

Union Jack attached.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmmm, how about the standard avitar but with the UK's union Jack flag to the right of it where the "power user" is written currently with power user superimposed over the top and "Tatty" below.....is that possible?
> 
> Union Jack attached.



Anything is possible with the power of photoshop.  

Edit:  Gimme some time, I got to eat ya know...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anything is possible with the power of photoshop.
> 
> Edit:  Gimme some time, I got to eat ya know...



No rush, am off to bed now, it's gone midnight here and us old ones need our sleep!, just take your time, I'll grab it whenever thanks.


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

midnight???
at this rate you're going to sleep with the chickens (portuguese proverbe)
too soon m8, go overclock


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> To not have been contacted by me or another (super)moderator for causing trouble recently.



The only thing i fit atm \o/ can i joiinnn? Please??


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> The only thing i fit atm \o/ can i joiinnn? Please??



I'm gonna say no...  you are a n00b so...  wait a while.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm gonna say no...  you are a n00b so...  wait a while.



BUAAA  You're mean to meee!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

STFU you n00b, grown ups are trying to talk.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> STFU you n00b, grown ups are trying to talk.



Can you say "please" at least?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

I don't have too, cause I'm a member


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't have too, cause I'm a member



Lol I like this club already


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah...  now Tatty, you can become a pompous ass like the rest of us Pwrusers...


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Can you say "please" at least?



he's just being mean, nvm
i'm usually much worse    


you don't even have a right to be called noob (looks at number of posts), you are a "NÓB"


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah...  now Tatty, you can become a pompous ass like the rest of us Pwrusers...



LMAO....i'll need to practice a while to match you pro's


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

I suppose we need a power user from every odd corner of the world. 

I didn't even know where Uruguay was until this Zeratul guy told me . 

Let him in, I'm not kicking Russianboy out of the club am I? .


----------



## d44ve (May 30, 2007)

So what all does someone need to get in?

I know about the post count and the PPD... but do you have to get voted in?

I am not going to get "beat in" to get into this gang am I? lol

Anyhow, I would like to be a "power user" LMK what needs to be done.

thanks!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Zek, don't let down on our standards!  The "minorities"  must not beat us like in the states...  think of what happened...  whites are now the minorities...  

Edit:  *Cackles...*


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

It's about time we had more power users, a lot of the old ones just seem to have disappeared . 

D44ve, sure, you're in too.


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I suppose we need a power user from every odd corner of the world.
> 
> I didn't even know where Uruguay was until this Zeratul guy told me .
> 
> Let him in, I'm not kicking Russianboy out of the club am I? .



why the f^ck hasn't he been kicked yet?????
(russianboy)
you didn't know where uruguay was???
NOOOOOOOOOB! 
and if you say you didn't know where portugal, or that i was spanish i kill you
@d44ve - you need to send me 5k $


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

The Zeratul guy has ties with Ketxxx, he'll do fine, I'm sure .


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Zek, don't let down on our standards!  The "minorities"  must not beat us like in the states...  think of what happened...  whites are now the minorities...
> 
> Edit:  *Cackles...*



*nigga comes in and smacks pvt teeth onto the ground*


----------



## d44ve (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> d44ve - you need to send me 5k $




OK, I took out todays newspaper and cut out 5 "k"s.

Now, where do I send them?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

You all know I'm right...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK, I took out todays newspaper and cut out 5 "k"s.
> 
> Now, where do I send them?



Power User Clubhouse
1337 Permaban Lane
Lake Permaban, Mt 13371


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Power User Clubhouse
> 1337 Permaban Lane
> Lake Permaban, Mt 13371



precisely, as soon as i see them you can join


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Zek, want me to keep the "void" of tk's sig?


----------



## d44ve (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> precisely, as soon as i see them you can join



OK, they will be there on Thursday. Make sure you wait by the mailbox for them


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Zek, want me to keep the "void" of tk's sig?



Oh, I think we can do better than "void", give me some time to find the proper word .


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The Zeratul guy has ties with Ketxxx, he'll do fine, I'm sure .



Thank you for supporting me :'D i'm soooo glad!!  You won't be disapointed!!  (I already spend like 7 hours at the forum everyday)


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

d44ve is in the house​


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

Who the #@^^ is Zeratul_uy ?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Who the #@^^ is Zeratul_uy ?



Me me!! The nice guy


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

Nice you say


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Nice you say



Ye  that's me


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm interesting.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmmmmmm interesting.



o// Nice to meet you!


----------



## russianboy (May 30, 2007)

You are obviously a n00b,

this place is called a forum

4-RUM!-n. 1. A place for pissing the mods off. 2. A warez hosting site. 3. TPU






Noone kicks me out, I am the youngest member of TPU, joining in when I was 10.

YAY! WE HAVE A 5600+ IN THE HOUSE W00T W00T!




Not only that I am also proficient in Photoshop and P1r4ting!


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

^^^he's also the youngest coke head I know


----------



## russianboy (May 30, 2007)

Excuse me, Acid, Coke, weed, diphenhydramine, and others.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Excuse me, Acid, Coke, weed, diphenhydramine, and others.



OMG you're kinda annoying too


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

He was a slave the first year here. We even put him on ebay


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> He was a slave the first year here. We even put him on ebay



Hahaha where is he from? XD


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Thank you for supporting me :'D i'm soooo glad!!  You won't be disapointed!!  (I already spend like 7 hours at the forum everyday)



That's the point .


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> That's the point .



So... Am in?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

Mmmm yeah, I already listed you on the master list of power users on the first page.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Mmmm yeah, I already listed you on the master list of power users on the first page.



Wowowowowww!!  i'll have to modify my sig o//


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Or I can do that for you


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Or I can do that for you



Can you put mine on TPU one? 
(Zeratul behind the TPUPU, can it be? )


----------



## russianboy (May 30, 2007)

Hmm, Does TPU need Spam Thread II?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

wow how much did we grow?! In one day?! 

Hey zek arent u gonna post an update of ur current rig?


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

Meh. Or, meh?  Either one.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

I'll never make the 7 posts a day?!  I joined, then didn't really come back for 8 months.  Since then I've been a loyal zombie.  Meh.

*edit  I've been through almost 2 6packs now this single life shit is freakin AWESomeee!!!!! ..............


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

2 packs of BEER   lol... u must be drunk.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

Zek, you have not put me on the Master list.....how about "Honorary Veteran"


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

it's ok boys, i'm here! the party can begin now!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

what party, it already ended.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> what party, it already ended.



yea, when you became a power user.

BA-ZING!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

!GNIZ-AB 

.resu rewop a emaceb uoy nehw, aey

lol... it had to reboot because it crashed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Now...  do you like void or n00b better? WAHAHHA!


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Now...  do you like void or n00b better? WAHAHHA!



put the noob for zeratul, and void fot tk


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Zek, you have not put me on the Master list.....how about "Honorary Veteran"



I'm still gonna need a sig theme...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> put the noob for zeratul, and void fot tk



On it.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

cant i have the "Generic" TPU Power user sig?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

You can keep the void...  Zek said you have to use the sig I made for you...  In time it will go away...  slowly.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

And here is uhh zawawhatal__tyomglol's sig (sp?)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> cant i have the "Generic" TPU Power user sig?



25% each week will the void go down...  be patient.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

I like that idea .

Truly sorry for not putting you on the list Tatty One, I'll go amend that. 

Zeratul_uy does not have to wear "n00b" . 

But TKPenalty is going to wear the VOID label for one week, then we can wear the generic and still retain his poweruserdom .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Fine... I like n00b but...


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

i liked the noob too 
i vote he has to have it for 1 week


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> i liked the noob too
> i vote he has to have it for 1 week



 oh well its only one week


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> i liked the noob too
> i vote he has to have it for 1 week



Agree.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

heh gave the thread a 5... noone voted :S


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

TK, use this one instead...  high rez...


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

*Tries to make some difference*

Bah looks the same >_>.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Look at Void...  the red is more vivid.  Just use it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, here is a reason to change... stamp font...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fine... I like n00b but...



That's REALLY good .


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

PVT, generick one please with my union jack on the right side of it with "Power user" and "Tatty" underneath.

Thanks a lot, get those magic hands to work!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

It looks good doesn't it?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> put the noob for zeratul, and void fot tk



¬¬ Spanish are always mean (Bwahahahahaha!! )


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

I like the NooB 

3 votes for noob 1 vote for no noob


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I like the NooB
> 
> 3 votes for noob 1 vote for no noob



bleah!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

But I'm the super moderator, and my vote counts as much as I want it to . 

And besides, only Zeratul can change his sigpic. His vote counts a bunch more than your votes .


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> But I'm the super moderator, and my vote counts as much as I want it to .
> 
> And besides, only Zeratul can change his sigpic. His vote counts a bunch more than your votes .



you can change his sigpic too! you = t3h 5up3r m0d3r4t0rn355!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

I'm so happy 

I have over 4000 posts!


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm so happy
> 
> I have over 4000 posts!



post whore!
oh wait... thats me!

EDIT:
time to re-instate my old sigpic!


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm so happy
> 
> I have over 4000 posts!



Yet only 8.22 a day


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm so happy
> 
> I have over 4000 posts!



Wow amazing


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> But I'm the super moderator, and my vote counts as much as I want it to .
> 
> And besides, only Zeratul can change his sigpic. His vote counts a bunch more than your votes .



SO DAMN TRUE!


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> But I'm the super moderator, and my vote counts as much as I want it to .
> 
> And besides, only Zeratul can change his sigpic. His vote counts a bunch more than your votes .


But I thought you were a super moderator


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> ¬¬ Spanish are always mean (Bwahahahahaha!! )



since i'm a poweruser founder
i will deny your entry until you use the noob sigpic


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

I feel my trigger finger....slipping 







.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2007)

lol, check out the you tube link on the toolbar!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 30, 2007)

You mean this one? .


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2007)

What, did my banstick scare everyone away?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> What, did my banstick scare everyone away?



lol, not me, i've been watching people brutally destroy furbies


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2007)

Cock-a-doodle-doo .


----------



## pt (May 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I feel my trigger finger....slipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



flaming question:
who fucked Urugay?
answer: the sob of the spanish conquerors


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 31, 2007)

pt said:


> flaming question:
> who fucked Urugay?
> answer: the sob of the spanish conquerors



Lol?  where is urugay?  uhn? i don't understand what you mean


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I feel my trigger finger....slipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol thx xD (Uruguay man = Uruguayan) \o/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 31, 2007)

Here we are tatty...


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 31, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here we are tatty...



huahuhua the "pirate" thing on your sig is funny huahua


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 31, 2007)

Brits are all pirates ya!  WTF ARE YOU SMOKING>!>><!<@>@!??


----------



## tkpenalty (May 31, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=348275&postcount=34 look at what this guy posted... post ur opinions... Malicious for sure as you can see rofl....

CANT HE JUST BE A NORMAL TPU USER?!


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 31, 2007)

LMAO tk.. I wanna be a 1337 poweruser


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> LMAO tk.. I wanna be a 1337 poweruser


GTFO N00B!
lol


----------



## ex_reven (May 31, 2007)

wow, ive never seen a club laid to rest and then exhumed so many times 

its almost as though zek has a Mod button for coffin levitation


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 31, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> GTFO N00B!
> lol



Scuse you!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 31, 2007)

DRIFFT...

My fav car is the RX7, FD3S


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here we are tatty...



Excellent....your a star....thanx.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 31, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=348275&postcount=34 look at what this guy posted... post ur opinions... Malicious for sure as you can see rofl....
> 
> CANT HE JUST BE A NORMAL TPU USER?!



I never said anything about Eric Cartman becoming a power user....

oh, and we have something to talk about later in regard to some strongly-worded PM's you've been sending Eric.


----------



## ex_reven (May 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I never said anything about Eric Cartman becoming a power user....
> 
> oh, and we have something to talk about later in regard to some strongly-worded PM's you've been sending Eric.



Morning zek

just add tk (hotmail), hes online 24/7 like me anyway


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2007)

Hey, can I join? I get really bored sometimes, and need a place to post whore, errr, I mean power use. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (May 31, 2007)

rofl duh!!! U got such a high PPD.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 31, 2007)

TK...  I order you to wear your sig with the stamp font on it!


----------



## russianboy (May 31, 2007)

Just checking in!

So...whats new?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 31, 2007)

Hey fellas! How ya doing?!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> So...whats new?



?
how come you only have 77 posts?
wth?


----------



## pt (May 31, 2007)

'cause all is posts are on genneral non-sense


----------



## russianboy (May 31, 2007)

My posts have melted like diarrhea melts in your pants!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2007)

russianboy said:


> My posts have melted like diarrhea melts in your pants!



LMFAO......does it not usually melt in your mouth? well chocolate does


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 31, 2007)

russianboy said:


> My posts have melted like diarrhea melts in your pants!



LOL


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2007)

Pot Pies take too long to bake!!!! I'm frikin starving here! Oh, and can I be made a member, Zek? lol


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

Boredom is taking the world!! XD what ya guy are doing?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

Everyone is gone to sleep XD I'm left alone


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Excellent....your a star....thanx.



Thank me with the new feature


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 1, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Everyone is gone to sleep XD I'm left alone


i'm here!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> LMAO tk.. I wanna be a 1337 poweruser



Beat ya too it...  

Zek made it for me!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm here!



Haha! I'll off to sleep fellahs! Have a nice night!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Haha! I'll off to sleep fellahs! Have a nice night!



Nite.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

*yawns*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Thinks about removing the void symbol* nah.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Thank me with the new feature



Already did before you asked me to


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd like to share with you some very good news...  got a 3 BOCs...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

Ass. I had to be one of the first to refresh the page and click to buy one, but after clicking the big Buy It button, I got the Server too busy error. Damnation!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

Heyas m8s! How ya doing?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'd like to share with you some very good news...  got a 3 BOCs...



LOL... What the hell


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 2, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Ass. I had to be one of the first to refresh the page and click to buy one, but after clicking the big Buy It button, I got the Server too busy error. Damnation!



And I got the T-Shirt


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 2, 2007)

Good old woot


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 2, 2007)

Bah, I remember now!

TKPenalty, your power user thing should have been stamped with "permit" . 

It's not "really" void. In fact, after this little trial period, PVT and I decided to give you your full customized sigpic, sans "void" . 

Here ya go http://www.lotechdesigns.com/host/images/5456TEAKFINAL.jpg .


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Bah, I remember now!
> 
> TKPenalty, your power user thing should have been stamped with "permit" .
> 
> ...



Your gettin far too soft and fluffy.....I blame all those pussies


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll keep the void thanks...


----------



## russianboy (Jun 2, 2007)

lol, cats are weird.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey ppl!


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 3, 2007)

morning

yay for photoshop putting me 2 gigs into PF...


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> morning



What time is it there?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 3, 2007)

11:46am


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> 11:46am



22:51 here


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> 22:51 here



22:04 here.


----------



## pt (Jun 3, 2007)

3:15am and my gfx is getting on ,y nerves


----------



## russianboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> 22:51 here



You seem to be on TPU alot, I'd ask you to be careful, some members are not the best to hang around with.

I don't want to explain it, too painful, but the link should do all the talking.

For example, here is Dan's fav. movie, it will scar you for life. Enjoy!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

russianboy said:


> You seem to be on TPU alot, I'd ask you to be careful, some members are not the best to hang around with.
> 
> I don't want to explain it, too painful, but the link should do all the talking.
> 
> For example, here is Dan's fav. movie, it will scar you for life. Enjoy!



OH MY GODNESS XD


----------



## russianboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, it burns for awhile. 

But thats just the beginning, some members are a LOT worse.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2007)

russianboy said:


> You seem to be on TPU alot, I'd ask you to be careful, some members are not the best to hang around with.
> 
> I don't want to explain it, too painful, but the link should do all the talking.
> 
> For example, here is Dan's fav. movie, it will scar you for life. Enjoy!



LOL!
i smell a warning from dan to rb...


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Yes, it burns for awhile.
> 
> But thats just the beginning, some members are a LOT worse.



MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## pt (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> OH MY GODNESS XD



some thirteen year old kids openly admit that they're drug addicts here 
i don't point names....














*



RUSSIANBOY!​*


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

pt said:


> some thirteen year old kids openly admit that they're drug addicts here
> i don't point names....
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha \o/


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

lol!


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 3, 2007)

Why do you hate dan so much?

He's a pretty awesome guy. Russianboy is just plain weird 
Dan has standards at least


----------



## russianboy (Jun 3, 2007)

I have standards aswell.
Today I decided I hate anyone who is a fanboy of:

Hollister, Abercrombie & Bitch, and American Eagle.

Hollister rhymes with molester anyway.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Hollister rhymes with molester anyway.


no, it doesnt, but i too share your hatred.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 3, 2007)

Never heard of em...bands or tv shows?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

What's that?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 3, 2007)

I just got back from a little county fair(they had 5 rides LOL). But they also had a fireworks show at 11 pm and it was a pertty good show.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Never heard of em...bands or tv shows?


Clothing companies in the US (well, mostly in the US). I actually work at one of American Eagle's distribution centers. It's a corporate hell, and I loathe every second of it.

If anybody thinks their advertisements are crap propaganda, you should try seeing what propaganda bullshit us AE workers have to deal with.

I fuckin HATE AE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, sorry everyone, I'm better now. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Clothing companies in the US (well, mostly in the US). I actually work at one of American Eagle's distribution centers. It's a corporate hell, and I loathe every second of it.
> 
> If anybody thinks their advertisements are crap propaganda, you should try seeing what propaganda bullshit us AE workers have to deal with.
> 
> ...



*gives a chill pill Xtreme*


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *gives a chill pill Xtreme*


Thanx tk, I needed that. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

I need one now:



Eric_Cartman said:


> I voted 1/10 because:
> 
> The case is an ugly Gateway style case with nothing special other than cable management done to it.  So you are already starting at 5/10 because of the ugly case.
> 
> ...



Second time this moron decided to give me a 1/10, now... oh well, vacation time for him! Already ignored what Zek said to him, deleted his vote and now he decides to try again. 

Heh, guys dont u think this guy should post his system? 

Yes hes been at it, forwarding one sided arguments and editing forwarded PMs.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I have standards aswell.


Such as the rigorous standards your LSD must pass before you spend the night stoned in your room...posting here. 

Say, that explains a lot.... .


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2007)

TKPenalty, get on MSN, let's settle this "Eric Cartman" thing.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

Roger that.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Such as the rigorous standards your LSD must pass before you spend the night stoned in your room...posting here.
> 
> Say, that explains a lot.... .



As of now, I have vowed to be drug free until I have accomplished all of my goals and have nothing more to live for.

Guess why?

parents...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2007)

It's a shame that your parents actually care about you and are looking out for you .


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 4, 2007)

Its a shame my teachers arnt having sex with me


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2007)

*WOOT WOOT!

A thousand posts!

... again... *


----------



## russianboy (Jun 5, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its a shame my teachers arnt having sex with me



wtf?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 5, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> *WOOT WOOT!
> 
> A thousand posts!
> 
> ... again... *



Gratz!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its a shame my teachers arnt having sex with me



That's because they are having it with me


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW THAT IS SO AMAZING!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummm, what's with the fake pc, tk? It doesn't even have ram in it. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 5, 2007)

its invisible RAM!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Caboose, can I get a custom power user sig? I grant you creative freedom on it.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 11, 2007)

Invisible RAM, video card, and everything else is AWESOME, I love it, 14/10 . 

Oh, and welcome to the power user club Wile E. Sorry it's taken so long to get you officially registered. I've just been quite busy lately. 

My road test is tomorrow, if I pass I get my drivers license. Wish me luck guys .


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2007)

I took my road test in a Chevy Suburban LOL.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2007)

All of u people are turning to the green side.......


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Invisible RAM, video card, and everything else is AWESOME, I love it, 14/10 .
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the power user club Wile E. Sorry it's taken so long to get you officially registered. I've just been quite busy lately.
> 
> My road test is tomorrow, if I pass I get my drivers license. Wish me luck guys .



Good luck Z3k!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Invisible RAM, video card, and everything else is AWESOME, I love it, 14/10 .
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the power user club Wile E. Sorry it's taken so long to get you officially registered. I've just been quite busy lately.
> 
> My road test is tomorrow, if I pass I get my drivers license. Wish me luck guys .



Thanx Zek, and good luck on your test. Might not be seeing you around here as much if you pass, eh? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2007)

Post


----------



## russianboy (Jun 19, 2007)

So many clubs are dying, its the great depression of the clubs!

Users went up and up and up! Then we lost all interest and visits to the club skyrocketed down. 

Spare some change?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2007)

bah, power user club will never die!


----------



## russianboy (Jun 19, 2007)

Well it may not die but its for sure DYING!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Well it may not die but its for sure DYING!



Let's revive it then!! o//


----------



## russianboy (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Let's revive it then!! o//



Who are you, Jesus?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Who are you, Jesus?


----------



## russianboy (Jun 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll have pictures of a lot of things...once my mom's $300 camera decides to work .


----------



## russianboy (Jun 19, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'll have pictures of a lot of things...once my mom's $300 camera decides to work .



did you get my PM?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah, yes, I did...

it's a work in progress, I'll give you a full PM response when I have all the answers for you .


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Who are you, Jesus?



Nah, I just know some first aid xD


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ah, yes, I did...
> 
> it's a work in progress, I'll give you a full PM response when I have all the answers for you .



Hey Zek, I want your Bunchie for my avatar o//


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Hey Zek, I want your Bunchie for my avatar o//



Shame they dont have teeth


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Shame they dont have teeth



Heya Tatty! Did you saw Zek's new contest? The price is an animated avatar and I'm winning it! 

o//


----------



## pt (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Heya Tatty! Did you saw Zek's new contest? The price is an animated avatar and I'm winning it!
> 
> o//



zek, get on msn, so i can send you my new avatar


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

pt said:


> zek, get on msn, so i can send you my new avatar






You're winning the contest?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> You're winning the contest?



lol, he's from portugal, that automatically means he's the best with shit!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, he's from portugal, that automatically means he's the best with shit!



*ÜBER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!*


----------



## pt (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> *ÜBER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!*



lol random, im going to kill ya for that statement you know?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2007)

pt said:


> lol random, im going to kill ya for that statement you know?



lol, its all in good fun!


----------



## pt (Jun 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, its all in good fun!



so is breaking necks..... 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32851&page=2
read last post carefully


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

pt said:


> so is breaking necks.....
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32851&page=2
> read last post carefully




I see, not bad dressing dolls lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 20, 2007)

Ewww ugly .


----------



## pt (Jun 20, 2007)

new avatar RULEZ!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 20, 2007)

I love how many games are on www.addictinggames.com , without them we might not have ever had a contest . 

Oh wait. There's Newgrounds...and Ebaumsworld...and homestarunner....lol.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 20, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ewww ugly .



Ye... need bigger boobs


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 20, 2007)

pt said:


> new avatar RULEZ!



I think he is a bit accelerated  maybe you should slow down the fps of that guy


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> I think he is a bit accelerated  maybe you should slow down the fps of that guy



yea, it's a shorter, faster version of the original...


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, it's a shorter, faster version of the original...



Too fast, you can barely see his eyes flying xD need to be slowed down


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2007)

original:


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> original:



Lol I already know the lill dude, I know what he does, that's why I'm saying that it got to be slowed  a bit, coz it doesn't seems so funny that way...

Got my drift? 

PS: 
Mine is bigger and slower MUAHAHA xD


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 20, 2007)

That reminds me of that video of the German kid getting super pissed that Unreal Tournament or whatever was loading really slowly or something.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 20, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> That reminds me of that video of the German kid getting super pissed that Unreal Tournament or whatever was loading really slowly or something.



Hahaha I saw it xD If he was my son...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 20, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Hahaha I saw it xD If he was my son...



lol....


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 21, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> lol....



What ya guys are doing?


----------



## Agility (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking at the impossible 7ppd for me cause i've joined way too long and back. To get it to 7ppd i'll be having around 2kposts now.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

Heh. My first day here I racked up 35/day.


----------



## Agility (Jun 22, 2007)

Well anyways can i join?


----------



## russianboy (Jun 22, 2007)

hmmm, I don't know...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2007)

So who's the ppd champ in the club? 9.79 here.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 23, 2007)

I think it's a tie between Random Murderer and PT. 

Random Murderer was a solid 30ppd before WoW screwed him over (and W1zzard declared General Nonsense posts null and void). 

PT is the only user ever to break the 5000 post barrier to get him a custom user title. 

Now THAT'S a lot of posts .


----------



## russianboy (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to have much more posts than I do now...oh well.

Alec posted a lot aswell, but the size of his post was legendary.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 23, 2007)

Almost 14!


----------



## Agility (Jun 23, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Almost 14!



Dropping everyday


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 23, 2007)

Actually it's been going up.


----------



## Agility (Jun 24, 2007)

I Wanna Join This Cluuuuuuuub


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

give me 1 million dollars and you're in


----------



## russianboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Make that 2 million, PT and I will split


----------



## pt (Jun 25, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Make that 2 million, PT and I will split



fine by me, if i get my share


----------



## Canuto (Jun 25, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ah, the clubhouse got closed. I talked to the rest of the staff about it, and we decided that there really is no stopping the power user club, or any of the other clubs. And so now, this is the official revival of the power user club . Ehm, I'll just keep things short, sweet, and to the point. Active power users holler for roll call. None of this "photoshopper" or "deputy" bullcrap. You're a power user or not.
> The list as I can remember it:
> Zekrahminator
> PVTCaboose1337
> ...



There's someone missing there 


Anyway I'm homesick so i hereby revive the club.. 
Let's discuss our summer holidays or maybe something else.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 25, 2007)

WTH... my sigpic isnt comming up anymore.

EDIT : NM... its there now


Wo0t!


----------



## Canuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Wicked..


----------



## pt (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiNbBeJ1Ewg


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 14, 2007)

Man last week of work at a PC store was very easy........... especially when it came to cable management .

The store owners were like so surprized and enthralled at what I did 

whats that video about? Im on 56k ._.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Man last week of work at a PC store was very easy........... especially when it came to cable management .
> 
> The store owners were like so surprized and enthralled at what I did
> 
> whats that video about? Im on 56k ._.


It's just the Will Smith - Men in Black music video.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ya that was pretty random.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey look the power user club is alive again . 


I just did 36 hours of TA volunteer work over the past two weeks. I got paid in free food . 

Who here has heard of the deliciousness that is a coffee cake bagel?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Mail me one it sounds good zek


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

I've heard of and love coffee cake, i've heard of and love bagels, but I've never heard of coffee cake bagels. I am now intrigued. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Wile E wants you to mail him one too zek!!!!



LOL


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Wile E wants you to mail him one too zek!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Nonsense!








































 I want a dozen. lol


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

May I have three please?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

It would probably spoil by the time I got it to you, unless you wanted express shipping . 

Just go to Panera breads. I think that's where the people that gave me and the other TA's food got the coffee cake bagels. 

I'm pretty sure it was coffee cake...otherwise, it was the best cinnamon bagel I've ever had (crumbs of deliciousness were falling off the bagel ).


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It would probably spoil by the time I got it to you, unless you wanted express shipping .
> 
> Just go to Panera breads. I think that's where the people that gave me and the other TA's food got the coffee cake bagels.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was coffee cake...otherwise, it was the best cinnamon bagel I've ever had (crumbs of deliciousness were falling off the bagel ).


Arrrrgh!!! Stop talking about it. You're killin me here. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 14, 2007)

^Food addict


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ^Food addict


What else is a fat guy to do? lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Yup . 

And the best part, I have a metabolism that completely offsets all that food. 

I'm 17 years old and at my last physical I weighed in at 123 pounds...I have no clue how .


----------



## d44ve (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yup .
> 
> And the best part, I have a metabolism that completely offsets all that food.
> 
> I'm 17 years old and at my last physical I weighed in at 123 pounds...I have no clue how .





wow... how tall are you?

BTW, I for some reason pictured you to be a heavy person. Dont ask me why


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

It probably had something to do with my UT2004-themed avatar I had at one point, "cannonball". 

I'm 5'7". I must talk heavy .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm 5 6


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I'm 5 6



I had no idea they stacked S%&$ that high!  And you know I am just kidding! 

Edit:  We love you like we love Casheti.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It probably had something to do with my UT2004-themed avatar I had at one point, "cannonball".
> 
> I'm 5'7". I must talk heavy .



it must be your font


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> I had no idea they stacked S%&$ that high!


 Good one!

Did you ever find a buyer for that Xbox 360/ a way to afford that trip for your wife, Linkin?

I had a nasty reality check yesterday, I went to the bank and found out that perhaps it really was a good idea I didn't go for the Xbox 360 .


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It probably had something to do with my UT2004-themed avatar I had at one point, "cannonball".
> 
> I'm 5'7". I must talk heavy .



im 5'11" and growing


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Good one!
> 
> Did you ever find a buyer for that Xbox 360/ a way to afford that trip for your wife, Linkin?
> 
> I had a nasty reality check yesterday, I went to the bank and found out that perhaps it really was a good idea I didn't go for the Xbox 360 .


Yup it is finished, speaking of which I need to update my thread. POOF! _LiNKiN vanishes._


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

LiNKiN we need to go get shit face drunk together next weekend/


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

Solomente uno problemo.  Next weekend is my lil boy's 3rd b-day!  If we get to go to the LAN, THAT my friend will be a blast!  

Edit:  Zekxy, will you please change my FS/FT title to reflect the changes?  Thanx in advance!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Fixed thread title and your sig .


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Understood


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

I still can't stop thinking about those damn bagels. lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

It looked kinda like this .


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh you bastard! lol


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It looked kinda like this .



That's one _MEAN COW PIE_!  Just look at the chunks!!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, maybe it looked a bit more appetizing than that...lol. 

Speaking of cow pies, look at the cartoon google found me . 






.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Canuto said:


> There's someone missing there
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm homesick so i hereby revive the club..
> Let's discuss our summer holidays or maybe something else.



Ah yes, I apologize, but I had re-started the club during the time you were suspended for...putting laxatives in your teacher's drink? . 

I try to maintain a list of active power users, and for quite some time, you were AWOL. 

Welcome back .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ya and since the power users are so happy and all, I took back all my old sigs and avatars and put them on...  retro!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Zek make this someones Avatar LOL.


P.S.
Not mine


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

I want that as MY avatar!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

I actually tried to make zek do a flaming one for me...  but he would not answer my pms...  

This is what I want as my avatar now...  It's hot...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

Holy crap! I just now noticed that I'm over 3000 posts.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good job...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Listen, about the flaming animated avatars...

I have some very bad news for you all. Urlyin has given us all a 30 day notice to take down our animated avatars, or else he'll be giving us new ones, with fresh mints courtesy of the TPU ban hotel, if you get my drift. 

I'll start by putting down mine, and finding a hearty replacement. Please do the same guys, I'd hate to see any of you on the ban list.


Hey guys, here's an idea, as a mark of our poweruserdom let's all have spongebob-themed avatars 

I found a crapload, 'cept the site is in French.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

*sigh* I like Sponge Bob and all, but this Av just isn't the same as my Elfen Lied one. 

I do hope that we'll be allowed the animated ones at some point, but oh well I suppose. It's not the end of the world, after all.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

And besides, Spongebob is sexy .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

What? He has no penis! Have you seen his pants, they are completely flat!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sure you can find something that suits you then .


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

Nah, he probably just tucks. It is a kid's show after all, and we wouldn't want them spotting that.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

If and when we get animated avatars, I'm putting in this one.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Found one.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Zek make this someones Avatar LOL.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Not mine



no way, I want that one! =)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Found one.



And I found a better one for you, you're welcome .


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

NICE LINKIN!  Thats what we like!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Noes, my plans to get every power user a Spongebob avatar are failing .


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

<<<<<<<<< Tada!!!!


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

wtf zek? noone touches l3nn0n!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

That's a shame, I just did . 

Linkin is officially a power user .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

boy your gonna carry that weight...carry that weight...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't fight it .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

fight what?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just readin your sig russianboy...  your like 14 right...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

My mod powers .


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

13


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

russianboy said:


> 13



So russianboy about this software is like sex, whats rape is the software arena?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

russianboy said:


> 13



And it's Friday the 13th!  OH NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOEEEEZZZZ!!  We're all f*&^^(*&!!!  Run away!!!


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

mmm grapes

I was born Friday the 13th. Cool huh?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Stop resisting Spongebob, Russianboy .


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

russianboy said:


> mmm grapes









If only russianboy had PiMPiN MoD PoWeRZ!


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

lol wtf?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Zeks gonna change it, whether you like it or not.  Also, 

Fox34, this is for you:


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

This is what I call mmmmm grapes.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

interesting


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

You get a thanks for that


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

for what?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Is there a thanks by you name...  look at linkins box.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

what box? I see no box


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm....


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah you thanked him, so what?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

Kinda like the whole "Who's on First" skit.....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Some ocean ripple...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Or some plastic wrap ocean ripple.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

THIS IS THE ONE I LIKE.  Use it...


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

I think you guys should had Avatars that smoke cigarettes like me and pt.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Patrick in hot tub > Marlboro man .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not that cool.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

How about a Smoking Spongebob!!!!!!!!! 




Ooooops, wrong kind of smoke.....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> How about a Smoking Spongebob!!!!!!!!!



Ya thats so mine.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Patrick in hot tub > Marlboro man .



Patrick smoking in the hot tub > Patrick in the hot tub


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Patrick smoking in the hot tub > Patrick in the hot tub



Sweet!   Nice work!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

MSpaint work by the look of it.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh fine, you win Russianboy, have your Lennon avatar.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> MSpaint work by the look of it.



Of course


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Only the best.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

i win!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 14, 2007)

LOL, what's up with the spongebob theme?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

i have too much fun.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> i have too much fun.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Stress relief.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

I had no idea Spongebob was so popular with the Ladies!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Giggity.  






My bad.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

Sexy time


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 14, 2007)

I really miss you're ex-avatar, DaMulta.  She's so delicious.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

If I had adobe here I would of air brushed some skin on them


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 14, 2007)

who's that?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> I really miss you're ex-avatar.  She's so delicious.



She told he to stop talking about her so much with you guys.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> who's that?



My G/f


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Last time I did the boobies with no nipples and just skin people freaked out.  Try to avoid that.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Last time I did the boobies with no nipples and just skin people freaked out.  Try to avoid that.



I remember that LOL.

I would of added fake nipples


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hot.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2007)

haha zek no spongblob for me 


though i need to fix the ti4200 on the sign ehh screw it to much work


----------



## russianboy (Jul 14, 2007)

I found a funny animated avatar.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

That would be a good one!

500th POST!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hah!  I have the 500th post above!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2007)

502nd POST


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2007)

looool! Spam.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 15, 2007)

TKPenalty, get yourself a spongebob avatar .


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> TKPenalty, get yourself a spongebob avatar .



spongebob?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2007)

Spongebob? Me like my RX7s


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 15, 2007)

Whoa just noticed my total post count!  Better post fast to fix it!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2007)

lol... 667 haha my got DDR2435!


----------



## pt (Jul 15, 2007)

wtf happened this weekend?....


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 15, 2007)

The power user club came back to life .

TKPenalty, only the 1337est power users have Spongebob avatars...so get yourself one .

And Random Murderer, it's only fair to tell you that the animated avatar ban extends to signatures too...sorry .


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The power user club came back to life .
> 
> TKPenalty, only the 1337est power users have Spongebob avatars...so get yourself one .
> 
> And Random Murderer, it's only fair to tell you that the animated avatar ban extends to signatures too...sorry .



you and your stupid rules 


oh and wile e=mui better than spongebob


----------



## pt (Jul 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The power user club came back to life .
> 
> TKPenalty, only the 1337est power users have Spongebob avatars...so get yourself one .
> 
> And Random Murderer, it's only fair to tell you that the animated avatar ban extends to signatures too...sorry .



unless you find a suicide bomber sponge bob
NO WAY JOSE!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## DaMulta (Jul 15, 2007)

pt said:


> unless you find a suicide bomber sponge bob
> NO WAY JOSE!



Hell nooooo your avatar kicks ass!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

FD3S


----------



## russianboy (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## d44ve (Jul 17, 2007)

OK..... I feel lame without a custom "power user" sig.

Who can hook me up?


----------



## pt (Jul 17, 2007)

ask zek or pvt, or reven


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 17, 2007)

Go to PVT if you want a rocktacular power user sig, or go to Ex if you want the most artistic one (you'll be surprised) . 

I, for now, am out of the photoshop business. Might go back to it upon finding a way to legally install Photoshop... .


----------



## pt (Jul 17, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Go to PVT if you want a rocktacular power user sig, or go to Ex if you want the most artistic one (you'll be surprised) .
> 
> I, for now, am out of the photoshop business. Might go back to it upon finding a way to legally install Photoshop... .



why go legal?
ilegal is much funnier


----------



## russianboy (Jul 17, 2007)

and less draining on your pocket.

Zek, I don't know if you've seen any of my works (look in the photoshop thread), you'll notice mine is very color-based and abstract.

Hail Sung


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 17, 2007)

Support AMD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love making sigs...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 17, 2007)

And another for PT.


----------



## pt (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks caboose. That kicks arse.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry Zek, I changed my avatar back to lucy/nyuu (un-animated) to match my new sig. Thnx again, caboose.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya i had to leave the cleavage in there...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ya i had to leave the cleavage in there...


That's good, cause I like boobs. lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2007)

*sigh* Bored out of my mind.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm sorry, today I'm actually volunteering at my little brother's day camp, so I actually have something to do today .


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 19, 2007)

Did u update ur system zek?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2007)

No TK, I really was going to yesterday, and then I figured out my mom had the camera .


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 19, 2007)

Think I could apply?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2007)

I think it's safe to say that HellasVagabond is the new post whore on the TPU.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2007)

Indeed. 

He's also the most clever post whore. All his whoriness goes into the news section, so his whoring is paid for by W1zzard .


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2007)

He should get a new Super Power user sig LOL.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> He should get a new Super Power user sig LOL.



yes yes he should


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 19, 2007)

Come on guys plz consider little old me!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2007)

We'll consider it, I'm thinking on inducting a bunch of new power users .


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh yeah!! TY for the considering


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> We'll consider it, I'm thinking on inducting a bunch of new power users .



If that involves leather and pain can i watch?


----------



## russianboy (Jul 19, 2007)

and bondage and extreme discipline


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope none of you that are engaging in sexual innuendos are minors.  Otherwise the e-police will arrest us all!


----------



## russianboy (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm defiantly not a minor. I'm way past 5 years old.

I'm 13.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2007)

The age of sexual consent in Russia is like....8, so... .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Think lower.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The age of sexual consent in Russia is like....8, so... .



Yeah but I heard they have to be 50 before they can do it properly


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 20, 2007)

Those Russia  are crazy...Give them a bottal of vodka, and a sheep and their are good to go.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Those Russia  are crazy...Give them a bottal of vodka, and a sheep and their are good to go.



Don't give russianboy ideas.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Those Russia  are crazy...Give them a bottal of vodka, and a sheep and their are good to go.



I think you're confusing Danthebanjoman with Russianboy .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

They are one in the same.


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I think you're confusing Danthebanjoman with Russianboy .



same mentality


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2007)

Woooooot!!!! Got me a PS3 60GB today! Only cost $100 out of pocket.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazing, how'd you do that?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2007)

Sold my stand alone Blu-Ray player (Samsung BDP-1000) to my brother for $300, and I won a raffle at work for a $100 Best Buy gift card.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm also already downloading Fedora 7 for it. lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, why don't you try to use the PS3 before you mess with it.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wow, why don't you try to use the PS3 before you mess with it.


Cause I haven't bought a game yet. lol

EDIT: Oh, and thanx for the sig quote. 

EDIT2: Fedora is done and burned. Going off to install now. Hopefully my next post will be from Firefox on my PS3. lol


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 20, 2007)

Sweet lemme know how it goes, as I am interested in this also!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2007)

bench your PS3 in WINE 

or run XP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Ecr8tWetI

it does work


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jul 20, 2007)

Heya Guys! just passing to let you "Heya!" xD I'll be back as soon as possible


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Cause I haven't bought a game yet. lol
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and thanx for the sig quote.
> 
> EDIT2: Fedora is done and burned. Going off to install now. Hopefully my next post will be from Firefox on my PS3. lol



Ya I know it makes you look real good.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 22, 2007)

W00t i got 2500 posts now!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 22, 2007)

That's 2508 to you .


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmm why do u have a custom title and not stars :S


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 22, 2007)

Simple. 

My E-penis is five times bigger than yours. I'm a super moderator. You can have a custom user title as a moderator and higher .


----------



## pt (Jul 22, 2007)

and when you get 5k or 4k


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

im close eventualy (by xmas) i to will have custom title NO stars


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2007)

Iwanna give up all my stars for a custom1!  Damn it's gonna take me another 18 months to get that many posts being as I am not a PW.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Guys, trust me when I say I'm working on a way to get custom user titles and animated avatars/signatures for everyone.


----------



## pt (Jul 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Guys, trust me when I say I'm working on a way to get custom user titles and animated avatars/signatures for everyone.



you're bribing w1z?
dan will come after you with a axe you know?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Nah, Urlyin and me are working on things, which'll hopefully get people the finer parts of TPU, such as animated avatars and custom user titles.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> you at work or somethin? and how are you a power user, dont they have like 8 posts a day?





[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well he doesnt ...



The harassment has begun.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

i have no issue with him  he has been here linger than most of us have let him be


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2007)

It's not always quantity ya knows....quality still has a role to play


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 24, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> The harassment has begun.



How are YOU a power user


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

LiNKiN:  The Zekrahminator of the TPU Forums,
           [angels sing]
            his arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft the Power User sig
           from the bosom of the water signifying by Divine Providence that I,
           LiNKiN, was to carry the Power User sig.
           [singing stops]
           That is why I am a power user!

*Borrowed from Monty Python and the Quest For the Holy Grail.*


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 24, 2007)

LiNKiN I heard that you need to register for that lan.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 24, 2007)

.........................wtf?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> .........................wtf?



????  Never seen Quest for the Holy Grail?  Its an oldie but damn goodie!



DaMulta said:


> LiNKiN I heard that you need to register for that lan.


So how am I gonna be guaranteed a spot with you guys?  Or am I SOL?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh you'll be able to sit with us....Don't worry about that. It's getting in the door, we can move you to anywhere in the building with a simple phone call or email.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

Right-O!   Thanx for the info!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 24, 2007)

Linkin are you an approved power user???  I will make you a siggy if you give me the requirements...  PS3 it seems.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

That would be highly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!  And unless Zekxy has changed his mind, I believe I still am!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> LiNKiN:  The Zekrahminator of the TPU Forums,
> [angels sing]
> his arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft the Power User sig
> from the bosom of the water signifying by Divine Providence that I,
> ...



Bring me a shrubbery!
I am the knight who plays Wii!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 24, 2007)

http://macrochan.org/errors/evil.html?sha1=M2CMLUY2CELMZW5YFACRUAB7AKQS4UWC


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

THAT's just evil.......


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> http://macrochan.org/errors/evil.html?sha1=M2CMLUY2CELMZW5YFACRUAB7AKQS4UWC



lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here ya go linkin.


----------



## d44ve (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, how do I get a sweet new sigpic?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you want?  

Explain.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 25, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here ya go linkin.



Thank you!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 26, 2007)

rofl... 403


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

I believe I'm a "power user" gentlemen.  I joined July 06, but really didn't become an active member since I'd say around November 06.  Plus, I'm on this site at least 14 of the 18 hours I'm awake everyday.  With keystrokes like the sound of a hundred horses being shot from the hammer of Thor, or HE-MAN I have the Power!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 26, 2007)

pish


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> pish



Always the negative one.:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> How are YOU a power user



Some ask that of yourself.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> I believe I'm a "power user" gentlemen.  I joined July 06, but really didn't become an active member since I'd say around November 06.  Plus, I'm on this site at least 14 of the 18 hours I'm awake everyday.  With keystrokes like the sound of a hundred horses being shot from the hammer of Thor, or HE-MAN I have the Power!!



You must type damn slow then if you manage less than 3 posts a day in 12-18 hours


----------



## pt (Jul 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You must type damn slow then if you manage less than 3 posts a day in 12-18 hours




nice one tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

pt said:


> nice one tatty



  But your a PW!


----------



## pt (Jul 26, 2007)

i do 8.88/day plus genneral nonsense on 3 or 4 hours a day


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You must type damn slow then if you manage less than 3 posts a day in 12-18 hours



I didn't really start using this site untill last December/January, though I signed up last July.  Very witty Tatty.  Very witty.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a present to my Power User Club family.  I am off to bed early for some extra sleep to prepare for the weekend.  This one isn't safe for work so.......I'll make ya have to do SOME work that way the mods wont slap me.  

http://
i110.photobucket.com/
albums/
n97/
kane2bob/
ChristinaModel.gif

If you can put these in the right order you will be rewarded.  Don't forget to thank me.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 27, 2007)

what is tpu's ip address? 

I am DEFIANTLY not hacking it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2007)

Can I at least be a "Power Loser"?  Either way it really doesn't matter.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2007)

RussianBoy I think I'm joining your cause.  Socialist!  This higherarchy crap is driving me bannanas!  Or it's the drugs.  Socialism is sounding better to me with every toke!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Here is a present to my Power User Club family.  I am off to bed early for some extra sleep to prepare for the weekend.  This one isn't safe for work so.......I'll make ya have to do SOME work that way the mods wont slap me.
> 
> http://
> i110.photobucket.com/
> ...


Mmmmmmm, boobies. lol


----------



## pt (Jul 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Mmmmmmm, boobies. lol



bouncing boobies...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 27, 2007)

BIG bouncing boobies .


----------



## pt (Jul 27, 2007)

http://
www.
christina-model
.com/
free.
html

Put together pieces of the puzzle for a surprise .


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 27, 2007)

As a moderator, I'm afraid I can't let you have the whole link in there. As Urlyin says, "walk the line, do not cross". 

A little edit oughta do the trick .


----------



## pt (Jul 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> As a moderator, I'm afraid I can't let you have the whole link in there. As Urlyin says, "walk the line, do not cross".
> 
> A little edit oughta do the trick .



fine by me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 27, 2007)

We are getting really... umm... edgy are we not?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 30, 2007)

my siggy exploded


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

dedicated to zek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGSQ0uy6u78


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ugh....7.5 ppd, I'm soo far behind that


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 4, 2007)

pt said:


> dedicated to zek
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGSQ0uy6u78



Stop! Hammer time!!

Hi Ppl!!!  how is it going??


----------



## russianboy (Aug 4, 2007)

stop, spammer time.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 4, 2007)

aloo loo loo

^hardcore spam there!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 4, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> aloo loo loo
> 
> ^hardcore spam there!



Everything ok?


----------



## russianboy (Aug 4, 2007)

can anyone recommend me some good guitar strings? I play a stratocaster and I want that nice vintage tone, like "hey joe" by Hendrix kind of clean tone, I was thinking pure nickel will do the trick, but can anyone guide me?

I realize this is a spam thread, but since nothing is going on I thought I'd post this.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2007)

I use Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinkys. The high strings are from a .09 set, but the low strings are from a .10 set. Gives you the needed speed on the highs, and the ability to tune down on the lows without rattle. They also come in pure nickel, but I actually prefer the nickel wound models. I use the heavier low strings, because a lot of alternate and open tunings require you to detune.

I have a Les Paul and '69 Fender Princeton 1x10 Combo (complete with valves, YAY!) I'm all about the Vintage tones.

Oh, and to brighten your tone, use just the bridge pickup, if you haven't already figured that out.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah trust me I know....I have to keep my settings on anything but bridge, because on clean the treble totally gets distorted, even if I set the highs to "1", its just too intense.

today I tried to bet my pickup height to as low as they go. Haven't noticed much of a difference.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Yeah trust me I know....I have to keep my settings on anything but bridge, because on clean the treble totally gets distorted, even if I set the highs to "1", its just too intense.
> 
> today I tried to bet my pickup height to as low as they go. Haven't noticed much of a difference.


you can try angling the pickup. Leave it closer to the low EAD, but lower it on the GBE side.

ANother posible solution is to detune a half step.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have my own tuning.

-2, -1, -1, 0, 0, 0

^ in steps.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I have my own tuning.
> 
> -2, -1, -1, 0, 0, 0
> 
> ^ in steps.


That may explain why your highs are so bright. They're such a contrast to your lows. If your strings have enough tension, bring them all down another half, and see if that gives you the tone you want.

Side note: It's nice to see a beginner playing with alternate tunings, other than drop D. Try some open tunings, too. Since you like low lows like that, I suggest open C(C,G,C,G,C,E), or open D(D,G,D,G,D,B).


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

they rattle alot, might get a thicker set. .10 or .11 or what?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> they rattle alot, might get a thicker set. .10 or .11 or what?


Yeah, when I plan to detune a great deal, I go with .11s. You can also adjust the action on your guitar. Does yours have a fixed bridge, or a trem?


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

tremolo, but I have to keep the action at near maximum or they will buzz, and no its not my neck.


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe Fender makes strings.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

i believe that stock fender strings are like stock heatsinks, they do the job but in all other aspects they suck.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> i believe that stock fender strings are like stock heatsinks, they do the job but in all other aspects they suck.


Agreed. They dull out much too quickly.

As for the bridge, just wasn't sure if you knew how to adjust the action, but apparently you do, so all is well.

Another tip, buy some String cleaner. Comes in an aerosol can, helps keep the tone throughout the strings life.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> didn't know there was such a thing.


Yep, but I can't seem to find the aerosol stuff online. My local shop had it, but don't know if they still carry it. It's been a while. There are also wipes and non-aersol cleaners tho.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

eh, I'm good.

any good simple stuff to alter a guitars tone/playabliity?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> eh, I'm good.
> 
> any good simple stuff to alter a guitars tone/playabliity?


Think we pretty much covered them. Strings, action, pickup height, and tuning.

If you have cash to spend, you could try to buy some Alnico magnet pickups for your guitar, but they're pricey. Alnico is what was used back then, and is what gives the best classic rock tone. Usually pretty hot/sensitive, too. Sustain is pretty amazing.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

I gotta make me some effect pedals, but schematicsheaven is down


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I gotta make me some effect pedals, but schematicsheaven is down


All I ever used was a wah, an eq, and a chorus. I let the valves handle the distortion. Used the eq pedal to cut the input signal to go from my normal overdrive, to clean.

I use an E-bow to get some nice feedback effects and other weird randomness.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

I use nothing.

and my transistor "distortion" (sounds more like a funny fuzz) does no justice.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I use nothing.
> 
> and my transistor "distortion" (sounds more like a funny fuzz) does no justice.


lol. Yeah, solid state doesn't overdrive well. lol

Do you want to build pedals because of money issues, or because you just want to?

Cause there are some pretty reasonably priced, yet good pedals out there.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

money.

because I have none.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

russianboy said:


> money.
> 
> because I have none.


Well, if you do get some money, go to www.musiciansfriend.com to find some good deals.

Although I don't use many pedals myself, I have a good amount of experience with them. I do a lot of recording/mixing/mastering for some local bands/projects. If you have a question on anything, feel free to pm me.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 6, 2007)

cool

if you know the song "Lucy in the Sky With diamonds", that beginning instrument (sitar?) is how my guitar sounds in lead, so I decided to learn that part, its awesome


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 7, 2007)

Soon we will have to update our sig.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 7, 2007)

I shall take care of this endeavor.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

mmm can I join?


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 8, 2007)

lol... he does have enough posts


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> lol... he does have enough posts



Yeah, lol. That's what happens when you get bored in the summer.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 8, 2007)

you meet the requirements and are a great contributor.

well why not?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

russianboy said:


> you meet the requirements and are a great contributor.
> 
> well why not?



woot vote from russian boy


----------



## russianboy (Aug 8, 2007)

I have had one of those musical revelations moments yesterday.

I get them when I listen to a song that is just so deep..its hard to explain.

Basically after listening to that one particular song, all I can do is sit and think about it, I cannot be doing anything at all other than sitting still and basking in its awe, its quite strange.

Well this happened to me yesterday, and the song was 1983 (A Merman I should turn to be).

its so true...and so magnificent..and so beautiful.


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you going POETRY on us russianboy?


----------



## russianboy (Aug 8, 2007)

yes


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

russianboy said:


> yes



rofl  poetry


----------



## russianboy (Aug 8, 2007)

cdawall said:


> rofl  poetry



ROFL ignorance^


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

russianboy said:


> ROFL ignorance^



and


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2007)

Let's hear some poetry Rusko.


----------



## russianboy (Aug 8, 2007)

$50

and it comes with a blowjob too. Zek got one, but he refuses to pay because he was drunk and didn't remember it.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 9, 2007)

russianboy said:


> $50
> 
> and it comes with a blowjob too. Zek got one, but he refuses to pay because he was drunk and didn't remember it.



WTF??!!!? xD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 9, 2007)

To the above comments:

Russianboy is high again...


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 11, 2007)

To above comment (s):

You never know


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 12, 2007)

Did I kill the club?


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 12, 2007)

No, everyone's too busy marveling at Russianboy's legendary blow-job .


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> No, everyone's too busy marveling at Russianboy's legendary blow-job .



no comment


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 13, 2007)

^Same.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 13, 2007)

reminds me of the bunchie blowjob


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 14, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> reminds me of the bunchie blowjob



The bunchie one is the best haha


Guys!! I have my new rig running!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooray, I stuck a wifi card in mine, and it's running, if that counts for anything .


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 14, 2007)

Now that was random


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> The bunchie one is the best haha
> 
> 
> Guys!! I have my new rig running!!



congratz!
but only a 73gt?


----------



## russianboy (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a whole bunch of them fully manual film cameras. Like 10, they are my fathers.

they are the shit but I can't use them


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 14, 2007)

pt said:


> congratz!
> but only a 73gt?



Haha I haven't enough cash yet to buy another one :S But on a "near" future xD I'll buy something better


----------



## russianboy (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering if it was my amp or what, but when I would put the amp into "neutral" eg. 1-1-1 or 5-5-5 or 10-10-10 on its equalizer, it would sound exceptionally middle-y.

It distorted well, and gave me a humbucker crunch (especially when I set my switch on humbucking mode ) but unless I put it like 10-1-10 or something like that it wouldn't sound real good. Like people look for that "hot" overwound pickup sound, that sound was burning my hands of it was so hot. It was strange coming from a single coil, I would have thought it was modded or something.

Well anyways I always had my pickups pretty high, when I set them down lower....man did that strat shine.

It sounds like a vintage strat! Not only that, the versatility of the guitar gave me options to alter my sound to a 60's British-invasion tone, and a surf rock tone on the rhythm, and a Hendrix scream on the lead!

I am still astounded that I payed $150 for this guitar. Due to the fact that this guitar is 4 years old and a Squire, I can assume that Squire guitars are amazing.

i only had to do a little work on it, and the "tuning" problems everyone faces with those guitars is just because there is only ONE tremolo spring on that thing, put two or three in and it becomes a rock when it comes to tuning.

Man that thing keeps on surprising me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, I would like to announce to all of you that I am going to create the new generation TPU Power user sig.  It is going to be based off of the new tpu logo, and once that comes out so will the sig.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I was wondering if it was my amp or what, but when I would put the amp into "neutral" eg. 1-1-1 or 5-5-5 or 10-10-10 on its equalizer, it would sound exceptionally middle-y.
> 
> It distorted well, and gave me a humbucker crunch (especially when I set my switch on humbucking mode ) but unless I put it like 10-1-10 or something like that it wouldn't sound real good. Like people look for that "hot" overwound pickup sound, that sound was burning my hands of it was so hot. It was strange coming from a single coil, I would have thought it was modded or something.
> 
> ...


Actually, single coils traditionally have a "hotter" sound than humbuckers.


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2007)

I am at 7 need 0.5 more ... can i join then ?


----------



## pt (Aug 23, 2007)

no
you need 6.8
eheheh


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2007)

I was laughed at too, Judas.  Someday there will be a club for "us".  Someday.....
* At the rate I'm going in 400 days time I will be an official "Power User"


----------



## russianboy (Aug 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> I was laughed at too, Judas.  Someday there will be a club for "us".  Someday.....
> * At the rate I'm going in 400 days time I will be an official "Power User"



get laid, you suck, I want blowjobs.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2007)

New Steeler Fan !!!!


        A Cleveland family of football supporters head out one Saturday to do their
        Christmas Shopping. While in the sports store, the son picks up a Pittsburgh
        Steeler jersey and says to his older sister, "I've decided to become a
        Steeler fan and I would like this for Christmas."

        His big sister is outraged by this and promptly whacks him round the head
        and says, "Go talk with mom."

        Off goes the little lad with the Pittsburgh Steeler jersey in hand and finds
        his mother. "Mom?" "Yes, son?" "I've decided I'm going to be a Pittsburgh
        Steeler fan, and I would like this jersey for Christmas." The mother is
        outraged, promptly whacks him around the head and says, "Go see your
        father."

        Off he goes with the Pittsburgh Steeler jersey in hand and finds his father.
        "Dad?" "Yes, son?" "I've decided I'm going to be a Pittsburgh Steel er fan,
        and I would like this jersey for Christmas". The father is so outraged he,
        too, whacks his son around the head and says, " No son of mine is ever going
        to be seen in THAT!"

        About half hour later they're all back in the car heading towards home. The
        father turns to the son and says, "Son, I hope you've learned something
        today." The son says, "Yes, Dad, I have." "Good, son. What did you learn?"
        The son replies, " I've only been a Pittsburgh Steeler fan for an hour and I
        already hate you Cleveland bastards."


--------
One other notes our club should be a sticky because we are


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2007)

Researchers at the University of California say that a chemical in male sweat sexually arouses females. Finally, some good news for Chicago Bear QB Rex Grossman.

How cold is it? It is so cold in the Midwest that Chicagoans are shaking like Rex Grossman watching Super Bowl XLI clips.

Maytag recalled 2.3 million dish washing machines. Now the Maytag repairman isn't the loneliest guy on earth, Chicago Bears QB Rex Grossman is.

The Indianapolis Colts defeated the Chicago Bears 29-17 in a brutal game for Bear quarterback, Rex Grossman. How bad was it? At the end of the day, Kevin Federline's commercial had a higher quarterback rating than Grossman.

The Indianapolis Colts defeated the Chicago Bears 29-17 in a brutal game for Bear quarterback, Rex Grossman. Grossman dropped so many balls he was named an honorary Chicago Cub.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2007)

am i too far from the PPD to be a power user?


----------



## Judas (Sep 1, 2007)

erocker said:


> I was laughed at too, Judas.  Someday there will be a club for "us".  Someday.....
> * At the rate I'm going in 400 days time I will be an official "Power User"



Yeah and it will be called  THE REAL TPU POWER USER CLUB


----------



## Judas (Sep 1, 2007)

pt said:


> no
> you need 6.8
> eheheh



I dont mind did'nt want to join your fascist club anyways


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2007)

woot .5 more ppd day left.


----------



## pt (Sep 4, 2007)

Judas said:


> I dont mind did'nt want to join your fascist club anyways



not fascist, it's a nazi-communist club


ps: i do know that is a completelely idiot word


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 7, 2007)

A gamer might ask himself why should I buy an AMD/ATi system to game with. I hear this question all the time. Review websites always spin their own option on things and never give the whole picture to the reader. This confuses gamers, and they often find themselves lost without an idea on what they really want in a system.

The first bonus in going with an AMD AM2 system is the compatibly with future products. If you go any other brand you are most likely going to update everything if you want to go to a new CPU. This can add up very fast, and the end results will almost be the same from where you started especially when you add the cost versus value with it. With AM2 you will be able to upgrade to the new AM2+ CPU without updating your motherboard. It’s true that a few options will not work putting an AM2+ chip in a AM2 motherboard, but the options that it cuts off are few to none.

The other great part is that you could chose to go the other way and upgrade your motherboard, and keep your AM2 CPU. This will give the option of keeping your CPU that you already enjoy and getting the new features with the newer motherboard. The most notable options being higher DDR2 speeds without the need to overclock your front side bus, and the extra PCI-E 16x 2.0 slots to be added.

The video card is most likely the biggest question a gamer must ask himself. Do I spend the big bucks and go all out, or do I just buy the affordable modal to get me by. AMD/ATi has shown that going mid-range is not a bad idea at all. Especially when used on an AMD Chipset motherboard.

The gamer could buy a HD2600XT for around 100USD which is one hell of a deal on today's video card market prices. Then he could buy another one and pair them together for even more speed. This option doesn't break the bank as easily and gives the gamer a break on high cost hardware. While giving him a very good performing system. If the gamer happens to be using the new AM2+ Chipset with 4 PCI-E slots. He could pair up a total of 4 cards and have a monster of a machine to game with.

The other great part of AMD/ATi gaming is the driver updates. They are released every month on time, and always fixes the issues that gamers send in. Driver updates can be a huge problem for gamers. A company goes to the next line of video cards, and totally forgets or doesn't care about the video cards form the past. Leaving them unusable if a problem happens to come into the picture. AMD/ATi keep on the ball and doesn't forget about their customers. Keeping them up-to-date and ready to play at all times.

There are many more things to say why it is wiser to game on a AMD/ATi system. This is only the top of the cake on all the issues that show that this is the way to go. Ask an AMD/ATi gamer that has went to the dark side and came back. Go ahead and ask them about all of the issues they are having/had from hardware updates to driver issues. I admit I'm one of those a so called fanboys, but there is good reasons for that. Great ones that any AMD/ATi gamer could let you know too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

WTF did that post have to do with anything in this thread?

BTW i am not too far away from 7.5 ppd.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 7, 2007)

Non-power user= non-understanding


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF did that post have to do with anything in this thread?
> 
> BTW i am not too far away from 7.5 ppd.



radom tech stuff


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

I now have 7.5 ppd. can i join now?


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I now have 7.5 ppd. can i join now?



no
i'm evil


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

pt said:


> no
> i'm evil



             


 I worked my azz off to get that many PPD.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I worked my azz off to get that many PPD.



too bad 
tell you what, if you can beat me in the bridge competetion in the warren brifge, you're in


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

fuck it.I am not going to do anything else i meet everything to qualify for the club.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> fuck it.I am not going to do anything else i meet everything to qualify for the club.



i'm evil and won't let you in
*evil laugh*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm evil and won't let you in
> *evil laugh*


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm actually starting to think, you'd be a mighty fine power user, pos. 

Remove the "I have a mobo" sig, it looks like crap . Replace it with the power user sig you'll find on the first page. Then you're in .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm actually starting to think, you'd be a mighty fine power user, pos.
> 
> Remove the "I have a mobo" sig, it looks like crap . Replace it with the power user sig you'll find on the first page. Then you're in .



Thanks and will do.


EDIT: Done


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 9, 2007)

The new sig looks good on you .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> The new sig looks good on you .



Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2007)

Yay for fresh meat, err I mean, our latest power user!!!!

Welcome aboard pos.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yay for fresh meat, err I mean, our latest power user!!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard pos.



lol  Thanks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you want a sig?  I make the custom ones!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

no thanks i like the one i have now.  i will let you know if i want a new one.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I join now?  Por favor?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2007)

kwchang is now a power user by decree of the royal resident post whore...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> kwchang is now a power user by decree of the royal resident post whore...


That's right, cause I'm the royal post whore. lol.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I'd agree that one of you is a "POST'er" but I guess thats makes the other a "W.....
j/k(a bad one @ that)


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 9, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> kwchang is now a power user by decree of the royal resident post whore...



rofl .


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Sep 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> rofl .



Welcome PPl!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 9, 2007)

Now go put on your sig, Kwchang007, I don't add names to the official roster until they have the official sig on .


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm actually starting to think, you'd be a mighty fine power user, pos.
> 
> Remove the "I have a mobo" sig, it looks like crap . Replace it with the power user sig you'll find on the first page. Then you're in .



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

pt said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



ha ha  looks like PT didn't get his way.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Now go put on your sig, Kwchang007, I don't add names to the official roster until they have the official sig on .



lol I just did.....took me a while to figure how out how to do it XD


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard, then .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

Am I going to make any custom sigs ever again!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Am I going to make any custom sigs ever again!!!!



If you want to make one so bad than make me one. put the attached pic some place in it for me.The rest of it you can decide on.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Welcome aboard, then .



So how do we become power users and get 'the sig'


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

One of two ways. 

A- 7.5 posts per day, 1900 posts

B- Just plain kicking ass

I might get you in on the "B" clause...what do you think, other power users?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> One of two ways.
> 
> A- 7.5 posts per day, 1900 posts
> 
> ...


If i would have know about B i would have taken you up on that. 

I think it would be best for him to just keep posting to get the 7.5 ppd it would be alot easier and less bloody.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, I just realized...our clubhouse has nearly 20,000 views!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> One of two ways.
> 
> A- 7.5 posts per day, 1900 posts
> 
> ...



So I could possibly be on your Power User kickass list?  I would like that


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> One of two ways.
> 
> A- 7.5 posts per day, 1900 posts
> 
> ...



Lol, half of the members don't meet the A requirement.

I was getting close till the general nonsense posts got removed  1600 posts gone bye bye)


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey PVT, wanna whip us up a Kickass-Power-User sig? .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Dude, I just realized...our clubhouse has nearly 20,000 views!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Hey PVT, wanna whip us up a Kickass-Power-User sig? .



LOL, cool, I would wear one 

Tech Power Up 'Kickass User' - sounds good to me


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

...Where did he go .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm...  maybe later...  gotta do stuff now.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

It wouldn't be too hard, when you are done with whatever you are doing, I'd just put "Kick-Ass" as faded background text.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It wouldn't be too hard, when you are done with whatever you are doing, I'd just put "Kick-Ass" as faded background text.



Sounds like a plan 

PVTCaboose1337 has a big test tomorrow, so we should all keep the noise down while he studies, show some respect people!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

What about me? Am I not kickass enough?


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

You were an honorary member, but since we added the "kickass" clause...want to go full-blown power user?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You were an honorary member, but since we added the "kickass" clause...want to go full-blown power user?



Why yes, yes I do


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

Beta model..


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds good then, it's official, you're a Power User .


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank and I have my new siggy


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Naw, wait for PVT's official one, it's worth the wait .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

What is cooler than bunchies!


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Dude, I just realized...our clubhouse has nearly 20,000 views!



I think the majority of those views happened when you temporarily put up those sexy pics of yourself!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah the one with the woman with zek heads covering the nipples!?!?!!?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually don't know what to add...


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

I remember that. 

Hey PVT. Just to try it out, can you take the normal "power user" thing and add "Kick-Ass" to the top? The new cursive "kick-ass user" just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I remember that.
> 
> Hey PVT. Just to try it out, can you take the normal "power user" thing and add "Kick-Ass" to the top? The new cursive "kick-ass user" just doesn't look right to me.



Roger that!


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 14, 2007)

Well don't forget about the new logo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

K,

Dammit zek I need the font!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah very nice PVT


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

That is the new web 2.0 styled one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im sorry thats not the right one...  stoked for yall...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the sigs PVT but were is my custom sig? also could you add p_o_s_pc ?


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

Classic theme, please .


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I actually have the original PSD, get on AIM and I'll send it to you .


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I "kick ass".  If I don't, who's ass do you want me to kick?
*this generic Phenom sig needs to go!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I think I actually have the original PSD, get on AIM and I'll send it to you .



I've still got it!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 14, 2007)

i do need the font tho zek... don't know what it is.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 14, 2007)

I seriously don't know dude...I would have thought it would be in the original PSD. The day I made the power user sigs, I just chose a random font and went with it. Asking me for that font, if it is not in the original PSD, is like asking lighting to strike the same place twice .


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2007)

You want me to change guys?


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2007)

wtf
ban casheti already , i'm with hookey, what about a "i dislike casheti a lot club"?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2007)

pt said:


> wtf
> ban casheti already , i'm with hookey, what about a "i dislike casheti a lot club"?



I'm in!!!


----------



## d44ve (Sep 14, 2007)

ZeK already deleted it 


BTW, I like the updated 2.0 sig


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

So do I get to wear the new TPU PU 2.0 sig?


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> So do I get to wear the new TPU PU 2.0 sig?



yes


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd rather you used the classic .


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'd rather you used the classic .


I like the new one better, personally. Very Clean and simple. Could try a couple of different background colors tho.

And who determines whether or not somebody gets a "Kick Ass" sig? lol

Oh, and are we ignoring erocker or something? lol


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> And who determines whether or not somebody gets a "Kick Ass" sig?



Me.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Caboose, can I get a custom sig based on the new 2.0 sig?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

could someone make me a sig with p_o_s_pc
with kick ass
on it some place?


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone make me a sig with p_o_s_pc
> with kick ass
> on it some place?



Here ya go!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

take the jack ass off of there and move the pc over and it will be good.


----------



## rick22 (Sep 15, 2007)

my ban stick is out....i'll ban everyone


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Here ya go!


lol. Classic. MS Paint, FTW!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

rick22 said:


> my ban stick is out....i'll ban everyone


----------



## d44ve (Sep 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'd rather you used the classic .





Hey ZeK.... I want to use the 2.0 sig, but dont want to step on anyones toes. So I will ask you if I can use it with your permission.


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone have a spare 754/939 retention bracket?  I need one really soon! 


rick22 said:


> my ban stick is out....i'll ban everyone


Thank goodness you are not a mod then!


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2007)

You can get nice screw in ones at frozencpu.com for $4 bucks!


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2007)

I think I am very eledigble for this club... I have my card overclocked from 500/333 to 680/433 and I still want more. I want a core 2 duo and a p35 bord with DDR2 1066 RAM although my current setup is very fast (gfx excluded)


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 16, 2007)

Power users aren't about overclocking... .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey Caboose, can I get a custom sig based on the new 2.0 sig?



O sry I was away today... will do tomoro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Power users aren't about overclocking... .



i think hat needs to read the front page.
Hat power user isn't about overclocking it is about post.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got a HUGE P****!!!  Does that count?  DOES IT?!?!

It's gonna once I get my but out tonight!


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

I will throw my PC into Lake Michigan if hat becomes a power user.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> I've got a HUGE P****!!!  Does that count?  DOES IT?!?!
> 
> It's gonna once I get my but out tonight!



no that doesn't count for the power user if it did i would have been a power user before now.
Hope ur night goes well.... protection


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> I will throw my PC into Lake Michigan if hat becomes a power user.



LMFAO. Don't do that send it to me.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no that doesn't count for the power user if it did i would have been a power user before now.
> Hope ur night goes well.... protection



Dammit, I should just be a post whore, but untill then I'm going to be the other kind of whore!  Don't worry I always carry an umbrella for protection!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Dammit, I should just be a post whore, but untill then I'm going to be the other kind of whore!  Don't worry I always carry an umbrella for protection!



lol.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Power users aren't about overclocking... .



human error, wrong thread, although I do qualify to be a power user 
should have been in the Im never satusfied club


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 16, 2007)

no you dont!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 16, 2007)

So when can new members be accepted? *wink wink*


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, hmmmmmmmmm?     ...    ...   ...


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2007)

after you pay me the early quota of 5000$


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 16, 2007)

you guys dont have enough ppd to be in this club


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2007)

And if you lack PPD you must make up for it in age, every year over 40 = 1 extra ppd.....thats how I got in   So I am on 11.88 per day!


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, we've reached our quota of power user acceptance, no more entries at this time .

Except for ERocker. You can be a power user .


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yeah, we've reached our quota of power user acceptance, no more entries at this time .
> 
> Except for ERocker. You can be a power user .


lol. I was wondering how long before you quit stringing the guy along. He went and made his own club out of loneliness, for God's sake.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> And if you lack PPD you must make up for it in age, every year over 40 = 1 extra ppd.....thats how I got in   So I am on 11.88 per day!



If thats true, then I should be somewhere over 15 PPD...


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> If thats true, then I should be somewhere over 15 PPD...



nope, yours would be somewhere over 30 ppd...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> If thats true, then I should be somewhere over 15 PPD...



Your not that much older than me if hardly at all.....but I am sure you look considerably older


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Sep 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Your not that much older than me if hardly at all.....but I am sure you look considerably older



Each time he posts, he seems to be haha (nothing against you N!! You know I support you!!)

BTW Tatty, what a nice avatar you have!! haha


----------



## d44ve (Sep 19, 2007)

nice avatar PVT!


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2007)

OMFG.  I'm in!  I'm going to go scream it from the hills... I'll brb.

d44ve, I want the sig that you have...


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. I was wondering how long before you quit stringing the guy along. He went and made his own club out of loneliness, for God's sake.



LOL     it was more out of boredom...   Ok, lonliness.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2007)

w00t welcome erocker.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

ALERT!  ALERT!  We have a member with brass balls sanding down his naked core on his Opteron here!  This should prove to be very interseting!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome back Zek


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like my new siggies have stuck...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Here ya go!



I am go n 2 use ur sig n a few.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 23, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looks like my new siggies have stuck...



I rather liked those, if it wasn't for what you and countless others have done, I may have turned in my mod badge. 

See, a lot of the stuff I do as mod makes you guys happy, but pisses off management (elder mods and Urlyin). And since I get banned when I piss of management, I thought for a minute that I might want to get out of the moderating thing so I don't get myself permabanned. But thanks to you guys...I see that whether or not Urlyin gets uber pissed, you guys are worth it. 

I'll be sticking around *with* my mod powers, thank you very much . 

Now, give me a thread to re-name. I feel...playful .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome...  we all feel happy zek is here till death (of himself or another member)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2007)

O btw did you see this?  

I wore it for quite a while...


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O btw did you see this?
> 
> I wore it for quite a while...



i did


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 24, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O btw did you see this?
> 
> I wore it for quite a while...



Yes, that's the sig I was referring to in my speech-like post .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2007)

K sweet!

Edit:  I made it BTW


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2007)

You have many friends Zek........


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone like my new sig?


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You have many friends Zek........



where's your beautifull av?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

what was it?


----------



## d44ve (Sep 27, 2007)

whew, this clubhouse is still open!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 27, 2007)

good on the powerusers keeping the rest of us straight, got a long time yet till i join your ranks!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

pt said:


> where's your beautifull av?



Which one? The Zombie?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone buy my PSU so I can have two of these


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

So, Caboose, any progress on my custom 2.0 sig? lol. Keep with the anime theme. Perhaps GITS: SAC this time? Major Kusanagi always kicks ass. Or just stick with Elfen Lied, either way, doesn't matter. Get creative on me this time. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

> you can join the club if you qualify like zek, but he refuses to join cause he'd rather be in the power user club :shadedshu
> 
> oh well, in the next we'll be overtaking the power user club in post count, take over the power users, and then we teens rule tpu MUHAHAHAHA








POWER
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


USERS_ FTW_​


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


>


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

Only God Can Judge Me


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

*I SEE THE EVIL STEP CHILD*


----------



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

hey, i qualify for this club lol. can be the bridge between the power user club and the teen club lol.


----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hey, i qualify for this club lol. can be the bridge between the power user club and the teen club lol.



only when the teenagers club burn to ashes, we don't need spys 
about the evilchid we should send him to the kindergarden club , the club would die in days


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think he is back YET!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, he technically can't post until March. 

No response from Infrared about whether or not I can get him off early...

And no I'm not allowed to do it myself .


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yeah, he technically can't post until *March.*



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

March man that's one long ban


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

PT is 6 away from 5 grand in post count.......


----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> PT is 6 away from 5 grand in post count.......



oh, i think i should spam, but i just finished luch, and i think i ate too much 
*BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRP*


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 4, 2007)

take a screen shot of 4,999, also copy the link to the post that hit 5 grand PT


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 9, 2007)

Yay I'm almost able to be a postwhore Power User!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hey, i qualify for this club lol. can be the bridge between the power user club and the teen club lol.



No you dont qualify....you got most of that postcount by whoring 3 word posts in the teeny kindergarden!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

I think the Power user clubhouse is dying 

That sucks, I almost have the ammount of Post per day to be able to join


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

....No you don't .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm only about 3.something away PPD's


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

Well then, you'd better get posting .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## pt (Oct 14, 2007)

not here
GET OUT!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> PT is 6 away from 5 grand in post count.......



Whats a man gotta do to get rid of these stars?


----------



## pt (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Whats a man gotta do to get rid of these stars?



give me 5000 £


----------



## Judas (Oct 14, 2007)

pt said:


> give me 5000 £



In your dreams...!


----------



## pt (Oct 14, 2007)

then your rig


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

pt said:


> give me 5000 £



Ok...then what, I have that in small change.....PM me your bank account details and prefarrably your user name and password for your on line bank account and I'll see what I can do


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

You need to beg W1zzard for something special, and you're not going to like it .


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You need to beg W1zzard for something special, and you're not going to like it .



I wont like it if it involves hanging upside down and the usage of some form of grease!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

I was referring to the user title...before I was mod, I asked W1zzard for a custom user title, and got "I have no life so I post at TPU" or something like that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I was referring to the user title...before I was mod, I asked W1zzard for a custom user title, and got "I have no life so I post at TPU" or something like that.



Right, maybe's I will just stick with the stars then!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

hmmm, interesting, zek is teaching people how to get closer to w1zz over here, yo zek, what title do you think w1zz will give me?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't even want to know what title he would give me. 

Anyway, do we still get custom titles at 5000 posts? I'm creeping up on it. lol.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

wile e= im the hardware killer 

no offense..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> wile e= im the hardware killer
> 
> no offense..


None taken, as it's perfectly true.  I tend to push things too far, or just make stupid mistakes.

That's OK tho, my previous hobby was "OCing" cars. Those are WAAAAAAYYYYYYY more expensive to blow up. I'll take a couple hundred dollar hit on a blown cpu, vs a couple thousand dollar hit on a blown engine any day. lol.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E ya bastid what did these parts ever do to you to deserve such cruel treatment?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's OK tho, my previous hobby was "OCing" cars. Those are WAAAAAAYYYYYYY more expensive to blow up. I'll take a couple hundred dollar hit on a blown cpu, vs a couple thousand dollar hit on a blown engine any day. lol.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Wile E ya bastid what did these parts ever do to you to deserve such cruel treatment?


They didn't perform to my standards. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> They didn't perform to my standards. lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

Damulta you seem to be going down the same path as wile e.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2007)

It happens


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> They didn't perform to my standards. lol



lol thats great


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol thats great



gotta admit that its a great excuse.


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2007)

YAY!  I'm finally back... And with new 6 mbs internet!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> YAY!  I'm finally back... And with new 6 mbs internet!!!!!



u just now got 6 mbs internet


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

jinx you owe me a... how bout we discuss that lol.


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> u just now got 6 mbs internet



I should of been more specific.  That's 6mb download speed.  My connection is around 15 to 22 mps.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

very sweet. how bout posting a speedtest.net test result?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL only the high end Nvidia cards can do 3 way SLi

With AMD it doesnt matter LOL I've seen 4 way 2600.

Fanboy over

I wonder why?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> LOL only the high end Nvidia cards can do 3 way SLi
> 
> With AMD it doesnt matter LOL I've seen 4 way 2600.
> 
> ...


3 way... 2 girls + me.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

4 way is funner lol. 3 girls + me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> 4 way is funner lol. 3 girls + me



hell i would be happy with a 3 way but 4 way ok 3 girls + me


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

lol, 4 way belongs to me, you choose 3 way so you're stuck there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, 4 way belongs to me, you choose 3 way so you're stuck there.



that is fine... I would be happy with the 3 way.I know 2 girls that are Bi so that may happen.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

you dont have to make it bi lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeez, the teenagers are infecting every thread!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you dont have to make it bi lol.



true.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Jeez, the teenagers are infecting every thread!



damn right.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn right.



ditto


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

get out kids, go play outside before i call your dad and he pwns all of you out of here (zek)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

zek= my daddy?  oh please, if anyones my daddy its w1zz lol. oh come on, if i wanted to start an avatar war again, i'd say something about how theres no way my dad's key would be shorter then mine but since i dont want the war and i'm saving it up, i wont say it


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

You Already Said It! 
Ban!, Ban!, Ban!, Ban!, Ban!, ....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't ban the other founder of the teen club... I am a power user so i have a right to be here.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

i qualify for being a power user but have been rejected entry, but i can still post here due to the fact that you power users post on our thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

how did you get 16 PPD?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont know, i guess i just have it?


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i qualify for being a power user but have been rejected entry, but i can still post here due to the fact that you power users post on our thread.



GTFO
NOOB


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pic damulta, which one of em is you? theres no way pt the physchopathic baby would be one of em lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm the guy taking the picture


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> nice pic damulta, which one of em is you? theres no way pt the physchopathic baby would be one of em lol



he is the girl to the left.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)

no that's zek's g/f


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> no that's zek's g/f


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


>


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

i think we discovered a bug lol. every 8th smilie doesn't work. oh well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i think we discovered a bug lol. every 8th smilie doesn't work. oh well.



just so you see that it is true...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just so you see that it is true...



that's every NINTH smilie, noobs. go back to your teen clubhouse and learn to count.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> that's every NINTH smilie, noobs. go back to your teen clubhouse and learn to count.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> that's every NINTH smilie, noobs. go back to your teen clubhouse and learn to count.



lets see it the slap and nut kick is the same...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

every 5 nutkick and every 9th slap..
lets try laughing and pimp.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> every 5 nutkick and every 9th slap..
> lets try laughing and pimp.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> every 5 nutkick and every 9th slap..
> lets try laughing and pimp.



lets try the banghead and cry


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lets try the banghead and cry




interesting, those seem to have the glitch


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> interesting, those seem to have the glitch






that is funny i got another one without even using it.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 15, 2007)

Lemme try...



you lie .


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 15, 2007)

Or, maybe, the glitch only works with the words...



Bollucks.


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

pls zek, ban your kiddies out of here 
and i'm the green shirt happy kid, with a psychotic mind


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

zek got owned by teens once again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> zek got owned by teens once again.



get out of the power user club and go to the teen club... please... do it for me.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

k, as you wish pos.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

Shit let them clean up the clubhouse at least whilst they are here, thats about the only use for small children, unless of course watchin them go round in circles in a microwave counts as entertainment


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit let them clean up the clubhouse at least whilst they are here, thats about the only use for small children, unless of course watchin them go round in circles in a microwave counts as entertainment



 that is funny... I don't think you could fit me in the microwave... I think it may count as entertainment.


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is funny... I don't think you could fit me in the microwave... I think it may count as entertainment.




ps: bye bye to baby, heloo poor guy


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, I think that I have been ignoring my clubhouse duties lately. Ah well POST


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is funny... I don't think you could fit me in the microwave... I think it may count as entertainment.



Have you never heard of industrial sized microwaves?  We can always use a high powered solarium as a fallback.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have you never heard of industrial sized microwaves?  We can always use a high powered solarium as a fallback.


I'll take a front row seat to that please. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'll take a front row seat to that please. lol



Anyone for Pie?......Puberty Pie


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'll take a front row seat to that please. lol



i want one aswell
then we put all the teens in there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have you never heard of industrial sized microwaves?  We can always use a high powered solarium as a fallback.



Find a microwave that will fit me in it i am 5'11.Also i will put up a fight when you are trying to get me in there.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2007)

All we have to do is put cookies in there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> All we have to do is put cookies in there.



Do you think i am some fat ass that will eat everything? If you think that you couldn't be anymore worng i am anorexic
...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Find a microwave that will fit me in it i am 5'11.Also i will put up a fight when you are trying to get me in there.



nice, I like some spirit...specially from one so short


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you think i am some fat ass that will eat everything? If you think that you couldn't be anymore worng i am anorexic
> ...



So you think only fat people eat cookies?  That must make me fat then.


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> nice, I like some spirit...specially from one so short



why not snipe him while he's runnign
i'm sure you have the guns
better yet
grab all kiddies, and let them run away in a confined space (2 or 3 square miles)
then we hunt them for fun


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> So you think only fat people eat cookies?  That must make me fat then.



no i am not saying that...It just sounded like he was calling us fat asses.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no i am not saying that...It just sounded like he was calling us fat asses.



I know DaMulta well enuff to know thats was not the case....he just likes cookies.......in fact he is a cookie monster!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> why not snipe him while he's runnign
> i'm sure you have the guns
> better yet
> grab all kiddies, and let them run away in a confined space (2 or 3 square miles)
> then we hunt them for fun



I usualy find that the easiest way to eradicate the problem of too many youngsters running around causing chaos and havok is to put several hundred of them in a wheat field......you know the ones where the wheat is taller than the people so you cant see them, then get several combine harvesters to cut the field up......end of problem!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you think i am some fat ass that will eat everything? If you think that you couldn't be anymore worng i am anorexic
> ...



Good, then you wont have the strength to fight me when I help Tatty stuff you in the microwave


----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> nice, I like some spirit...specially from one so short



Damn Tatty, how tall are you? I am 5'11" and not too many people call me short. Even a guy 6'2" isnt all THAT much taller than me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Damn Tatty, how tall are you? I am 5'11" and not too many people call me short. Even a guy 6'2" isnt all THAT much taller than me.



on a good day....when I am not shrinking.....just under 6'5"


----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> on a good day....when I am not shrinking.....just under 6'5"



Yeah, 6'5" is where I start craning my neck.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm 5'9" .


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm 5'9" .



Lol midget in da house!!!!!


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm da midget 

1.62m


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm da midget
> 
> 1.62m



Ohhhh shit....I just stepped on something!.........Ohhhhh it's OK, it's just PT! 

Lol now thats a good siggie line......I might just add that


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

how much is 1.62 in that measure of yours


----------



## JC316 (Oct 18, 2007)

pt said:


> how much is 1.62 in that measure of yours



5'3"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2007)

just a min I haven't done anything to you and i am a power user also so i think you could let me live for another day... Now all the other teens you can take.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Good, then you wont have the strength to fight me when I help Tatty stuff you in the microwave



IDK i still have alot of strenght... I can't get anyone to fight me at school everyone backs out i even offered to take on 3 people at once and they still backed out... I am 141lbs and keep in mind i don't eat vary much so that isn't fat.I know i could have more strnght if i ate because mucles don't mean shit if you don't have the energy or strenght to use them.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> IDK i still have alot of strenght... I can't get anyone to fight me at school everyone backs out i even offered to take on 3 people at once and they still backed out... I am 141lbs and keep in mind i don't eat vary much so that isn't fat.I know i could have more strnght if i ate because mucles don't mean shit if you don't have the energy or strenght to use them.


None of that does any good against a tranquilizer dart.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm 123lbs and don't really want to fight anyone at my school.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 18, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm 123lbs and don't really want to fight anyone at my school.



Ah, how cute. Zek is itty bitty.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Ah, how cute. Zek is itty bitty.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy shit I havnt been to this thread in ages... 

Nice new av btw, thermo.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm 154lbs
i'm fat 
and short 
well
at least i have good brains


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

Im 143 pounds
5 foot 6 inches.

Stupid fucking imperial system.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm 154lbs
> i'm fat
> and short
> well
> at least i have good brains



Really?  can't say as I have noticed!


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  can't say as I have noticed!




no more updates for 3dmark nor sciencmark 

ps: at least your scores


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

Who's smart now. LOL!

Dont worry chaps... I shall make up for the lack of wit in this thread.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

and how is 1.62«3 on that 5.9 whatever system you use
metric ftw


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 18, 2007)

Around here, there's actually a lot of people shorter than I am, I fit in right in the middle. 

I can name four people off the top of my head that are legal midgets (5' or shorter) . 

I also know people that are 6'6" or bigger...ah the joys of high school.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

if that's feet
1.63m = 5.3477529 feets
at least i'm not a full midget


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2007)

Every one loves cookies end of story.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm 5'9
199 pounds

around that at least....


----------



## d44ve (Oct 18, 2007)

6'1"
205 lbs


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 18, 2007)

6'5"
250 lbs.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2007)

8'11" 1580lbs.  In my head, otherwise I'm 5'11" 175lbs.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 18, 2007)

5"11, 155LBS. I was up around 170 for a while, but a cold, and an infected wisdom tooth back to back knocked me down to 155.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 18, 2007)

pt said:


> if that's feet
> 1.63m = 5.3477529 feets
> at least i'm not a full midget



Are you sure about that PT


----------



## Wile E (Oct 19, 2007)

5'8" 240lbs


----------



## pt (Oct 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Are you sure about that PT



no


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Oct 20, 2007)

Heya dudes!!!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2007)

5ft 11in 150lbs  im amazing


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 5ft 11in 150lbs  im amazing



Really?  Thats some feat being so small


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 5ft 11in 150lbs  im amazing



i am same hight just but i am 9lbs less.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

Post #5000 coming soon. Do we still get custom titles?

EDIT: Nvm, #5000 has arrived, and I answered my own question. lol

Here's the famed post. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=502075&postcount=6

So, what should I get for a custom title? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats Wile


user title

OC Assassin


----------



## pt (Oct 22, 2007)

phost whore


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats Wile, thats no mean feat!....may I suggest for your custom title:

"IHS Removal and TEC installation expert!"


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Congrats Wile, thats no mean feat!....may I suggest for your custom title:
> 
> "IHS Removal and TEC installation expert!"



that one!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Congrats Wile, thats no mean feat!....may I suggest for your custom title:
> 
> "IHS Removal and TEC installation expert!"



to bad its to long TEC expert would be good


----------



## Wile E (Oct 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Congrats Wile, thats no mean feat!....may I suggest for your custom title:
> 
> "IHS Removal and TEC installation expert!"


 I like it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

wow, the price of crossfire bridges has really gone up!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 23, 2007)

That's highway robbery


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh boy free shipping .


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 23, 2007)

Order one DaMulta, you know you want to.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> wow, the price of crossfire bridges has really gone up!



damn...


----------



## pt (Oct 23, 2007)

i demmand bold names too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

pt said:


> i demmand bold names too!



da azzhole of TPU 
jk


----------



## pt (Oct 23, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> da azzhole of TPU
> jk



*torchs teen club*
i beg your pardon?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2007)

So, who do I pm to get my custom user title? Do I get to pick it? And if so, I need more suggestions.


----------



## pt (Oct 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So, who do I pm to get my custom user title? Do I get to pick it? And if so, I need more suggestions.



w1z


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Oct 24, 2007)

Gratz Wile!!!  
How have you all guys been?


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2007)

hey zeratul


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

How do you get eligible for a custome title?  The fact that it says your eligible is hillarious!
* 5000 posts got it.  Congrats Wile E!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

u have 2 get 5000 post


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

Cant W1z just amend my postcount to 5000 and give me a custom title   I get so impatient, and not being a PW it's gonna take me at least a year if not more to get there!

I quite like "Geriatric retired overclocker"


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Cant W1z just amend my postcount to 5000 and give me a custom title   I get so impatient, and not being a PW it's gonna take me at least a year if not more to get there!
> 
> I quite like "Geriatric retired overclocker"



old fart 386i overclocker


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2007)

new av


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 26, 2007)

pt said:


> new av



It's hilarious .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2007)

happy 1000 posts power users


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It's hilarious .



agreed


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2007)

panchoman said:


> happy 1000 posts power users



the other clubhouse got to 2000 before it got closed...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2007)

panchoman said:


> agreed


Thirded. 



Hmmmm, and apparently, I'm a Power User. That works I suppose. The nice way of saying Post Whore. lol. Wonder who did it?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2007)

So I have all of these black girls working temp here and I'm having dirty thoughts LOL

Been watching that black girl porn again LOL


Fun stuff one of them is pretty hot.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

My girlfriend is black.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> My girlfriend is black.




I am black, so what?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

DaMulta started it.  No reason.  My father is black too.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2007)

That's cool and all/

I just have never dated or been with a black chick so it would be different for me.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

oh ok... I thought we were going to have to have us some racial tension here


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 26, 2007)

Kids.  Don't make me pull out my belt and spank you guys.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> oh ok... I thought we were going to have to have us some racial tension here



God, I hope to never see that here.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no use for those kind of arguments.

Anyways it was just a thought not to be taken badly.


And dave your not black LOL


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> And dave your not black LOL




What??!?! LIES!!!!!!!

I call shenanigans!


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

.... Sooooo, back on topic, hey how about that 1000th post hehe, AWESOME!


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> What??!?! LIES!!!!!!!
> 
> I call shenanigans!



Then you are obviously Irish!


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Then you are obviously Irish!




Black Irish to be specific!


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Black Irish to be specific!



YAY!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 26, 2007)

No he is toothpaste man 

I have the pic to back it up


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> No he is toothpaste man
> 
> I have the pic to back it up




lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a Jewtalion, sprinkled with a bit of English zest and a German jaw!


----------



## d44ve (Oct 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> I'm a Jewtalion, sprinkled with a bit of English zest and a German jaw!





-Italian


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Italian / Jewish / English / German
My ma made up jewtalion.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

d44ve said:


> What??!?! LIES!!!!!!!
> 
> I call shenanigans!



AAAAhhhhh  your Irish then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> So I have all of these black girls working temp here and I'm having dirty thoughts LOL
> 
> Been watching that black girl porn again LOL
> 
> ...



black girls turn me on.Well some of them.I don't know why but i just find them so HOT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> That's cool and all/
> 
> I just have never dated or been with a black chick so it would be different for me.



i have been  not much dif


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> black girls turn me on.Well some of them.I don't know why but i just find them so HOT



?????? Girls (well women in my case) turn me on....Black, white red and yellow....they will do if they have the right qualities, preferably one of each at the same time!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2007)

the only thing hotter to me than black chicks are Asian chicks.but hell i am not that picky if she has a nice body but a ugly face than fuck it from the back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the only thing hotter to me than black chicks are Asian chicks.but hell i am not that picky if she has a nice body but a ugly face than fuck it from the back.



Naaaa more curves on the front.....just apply paper bag to head, or turn the lights out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa more curves on the front.....just apply paper bag to head, or turn the lights out.



thanks for the idea. That could work  i don't think it would be best to turn lights out i look like a demon in the dark.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Keep in mind, depending on special circumstances, we may waive the requirements and let you in.



Em, could you plz let me in?

[I'm _kinda_ there for ppd's]


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

heh. i like asian chicks, south american chicks, and like from like norway,finland,etc.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

I like boobs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I like boobs.



o rly? so do I


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> o rly? so do I


Ya, rly. Love that gif. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks.its one of my favs


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Em, could you plz let me in?
> 
> [I'm _kinda_ there for ppd's]



Not with that postcount   .....7.5ppd??


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2007)

I also want to try that purple!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not with that postcount   .....7.5ppd??



how about with mine lol, im overqualified


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> how about with mine lol, im overqualified



Yeah you could lend him some of yours.....no worries


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> how about with mine lol, im overqualified



yeah i had a post count like that once give it a few months it will drop


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, it dropped like 3 ppd over my break. and you guys still dont accept me into the power user club lol.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

nope you smell funny


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

must be cause i knocked into your moms dresser and had her perfume spill all over me, and then its mixing with my colongue lol.(jk)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

cdawall said:


> nope you smell funny


sorry that was me


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> must be cause i knocked into your moms dresser and had her perfume spill all over me, and then its mixing with my colongue lol.(jk)



good try but a massive failure as far as comebacks go


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

cdawall said:


> good try but a massive failure as far as comebacks go



yeah lol, realized that.having too much fun at the teen club to even think of a good comeback


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

you have a 15' lcd, no pw can have a 15', 17' or above is fine


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol pt,

 hey pt, i found your long last daddy.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> you have a 15' lcd, no pw can have a 15', 17' or above is fine



i agree 17+ now that i have a 17 and a 20 plugged into mine do i got super power user powers?


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol pt,
> 
> hey pt, i found your long last daddy.



?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> ?



Wile E


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Wile E



lol
why?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> why?



i will have to let Pancho tell you all of it when he gets back on TPU


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm going to see heads rolling if i don't know it soon....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

i just told pancho to tell you


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=508154#post508154

wile e= your long last father, start reading from post 1951 lol


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

*shoots himselft with a shotgun*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> *shoots himselft with a shotgun*


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol... can I have my shotgun back plz?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Lol... can I have my shotgun back plz?



you don't belong in here, go back to your treehouse, kid.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> you don't belong in here, go back to your treehouse, kid.



what was that (see smile)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what was that (see smile)



ditto


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 28, 2007)

You die now RM.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ditto



you DO belong in here...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

guys, calm down, we'll end up leaving the the power user in cremated ashes with so much power, so rather then killing em, lets try another approach,


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> you DO belong in here...



sure i do, im way overqualified, but they find retarded excuses to deny me entry lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> you DO belong in here...



thats better


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats better



but you don't. so leave, and take ben clarke with you. and don't let the door hit you on the way out, i don't want ass prints on the clubhouse door...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> but you don't. so leave, and take ben clarke with you. and don't let the door hit you on the way out, i don't want ass prints on the clubhouse door...



like hell i am leaving check the list of members  i am on it asshole


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> like hell i am leaving check the list of members  i am on it asshole



i'm sorry, the immaturity and sigpic threw me off, you want to try that again?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

while i do appreciate you wanting me in this club rm, the other folks dont =/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm sorry, the immaturity and sigpic threw me off, you want to try that again?



nope... I am just here to piss people like you off and i think i am doing a damn good job of it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 28, 2007)

All help piss RM off! YAAAY!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nope... I am just here to piss people like you off and i think i am doing a damn good job of it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

she has a nice body.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

nah, hes like the only one that actually wants me to be in this club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> nah, hes like the only one that actually wants me to be in this club.



i want u 2 b in da club.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks pos


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

gtfo and go play outside
damn kiddies...


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

me stinks someone is a little too cranky?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> me stinks someone is a little too cranky?



agreed.maybe they should go and


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

me thinks we need to find his daddy and have him spanked for trying to fit in with the teen club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm cranky now...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

you're always cranky..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

Me thinks anyone who keeps saying "me thinks"  needs to go back to school and learn english.....Ohhhh sorry you are at school.....try harder!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

me thinks that im using an accent  

hey, we're way past double the amount of posts that you guys have, seems like it was only yesterday when we were trying to have the same number of posts as you guys..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> me thinks that im using an accent
> 
> hey, we're way past double the amount of posts that you guys have, seems like it was only yesterday when we were trying to have the same number of posts as you guys..



Your obviously far too young to understand the true meaning of quality over quantity, this is a selective club, anyone of the age of 19 or below can join your little kindergarten!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

age 22 actually, get your facts staight 

in some situations, quantity >>> quality.

i'd rather have a higher quantity of legal money then money that i broke my back for..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> age 22 actually, get your facts staight
> 
> in some situations, quantity >>> quality.
> 
> i'd rather have a higher quantity of legal money then money that i broke my back for..



true... but quality >>>> quantity sometimes the quality of sex is better from 1 or few girls than alot.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> true... but quality >>>> quantity sometimes the quality of sex is better from 1 or few girls than alot.



lol, gang bang is the best!!!!!!!! 

pos, you're suppossed to be supporting me lol...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, gang bang is the best!!!!!!!!
> 
> pos, you're suppossed to be supporting me lol...



sorry about that. I just had to give one time were quality would be better


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

orgyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! lol sory


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Your obviously far too young to understand the true meaning of quality over quantity, this is a selective club, anyone of the age of 19 or below can join your little kindergarten!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> age 22 actually, get your facts staight
> 
> in some situations, quantity >>> quality.
> 
> i'd rather have a higher quantity of legal money then money that i broke my back for..



Think you need to change the name then, I could have sworn it said "teenagers of TPU"  thats kind of upto 19.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


>



awwww poor baby, do you want your milky wilky?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Think you need to change the name then, I could have sworn it said "teenagers of TPU"  thats kind of upto 19.



well it depends how we define teens, we define teens up to age 22 because thats when they leave college and truely become adults with responsibilities.


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm 91


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

dont hide yourself, we all know that you're a physco baby


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2007)

Wtf is goin on in here?!?!? 

Why are kids always so noisy? Take note children, adults aren't interested in justice or fairness for children, all we're interested in is their SILENCE!!!!


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2007)

91 months, and i agree with my "dad"
GTFO


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

pt said:


> 91 months, and i agree with my "dad"
> GTFO



oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh how sweet your calling him dad.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't make me turn this club around!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

awww, what a nice father-son realationship.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> awww, what a nice father-son realationship.


That's it. You're grounded. Go to your room, buster!!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

errr.. i am in my room


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's it. You're grounded. Go to your room, buster!!!!!



he isn't ur son.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> how are you trying to flash it?



?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he isn't ur son.



good point lol


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

what the hell do we need to do so you kiddies gtfo?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

you mean me lol, pos is a power user.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

pt said:


> what the hell do we need to do so you kiddies gtfo?



not going to happen


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you mean me lol, pos is a power user.



he didn't want me 2 b a power user


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, i should be a part of this club, but since you guys dont let me in, i'll still hang out here untill i want lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he didn't want me 2 b a power user



who? pt?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> who? pt?



ya PT


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

can you believe that the power users wont let me cause i have a 15" monitor? how bull is that lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

yep and yep it is you could... YGPM poncho


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yep and yep it is you could... YGPM poncho



lol pos, i like the idea but the power users would be really suspicious if i did that lmao.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he isn't ur son.


Doesn't matter. Where I come from, if another adult tells my child they're grounded, they are, and vice-versa. Just like the good ol' days: community parenting. Something that needs to make a comeback.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, that still happens today, but other people cant ground me..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, that still happens today, but other people cant ground me..


Well, you're in my territory now. Your rules no longer apply.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

you cant ground me, im not in your territory and nor am i yours. maybe if i was at your house or you were related to me, and has the authority to ground me, then its different.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

Disobedient teenagers should be shot.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you cant ground me, im not in your territory and nor am i yours. maybe if i was at your house or you were related to me, and has the authority to ground me, then its different.


Power User Club=My territory. And as far as you not being in my house, or not being mine, please refer to my comment of community parenting.

But seriously, you guys have it much easier today. When I was growing up, my parents weren't the only ones that could punish me for wrong doing. Any adult could, without question. If I disobeyed another adult's orders, when my parent got home my punishment grew 3 fold.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel your pain Wile E


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Disobedient teenagers should be shot.



are you threatening to kill me?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> are you threatening to kill me?



and me?


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> are you threatening to kill me?



The important word here little pancho is "should".  If I said something like "Disobedient teenagers named panchoman will be shot", that would be a direct threat to you.  So, no.  I am not threatening to kill you.  Plus, since I'm a power-user writing in "The official power user club"  I'll threaten any outsiders I see fit... Which I haven't done..... Outsider.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> and me?



For you I would love to line up all your little stupid smileys on my fence, and blow them away one by one with my Winchester 306.  THAT would please me greatly!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> The important word here little pancho is "should".  If I said something like "Disobedient teenagers named panchoman will be shot", that would be a direct threat to you.  So, no.  I am not threatening to kill you.  Plus, since I'm a power-user writing in "The official power user club"  I'll threaten any outsiders I see fit... Which I haven't done..... Outsider.


Someday they'll be old enough to understand the finer details of the english language.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



OMFG!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



Stop spamming my clubhouse .


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes.. it's completely tasteless.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Stop spamming my clubhouse .



what u don't like that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Yes.. it's completely tasteless.



stop licking the screen


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> stop licking the screen


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

Why don't you guys take this immature crap over to your childrens club.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

be nice...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Why don't you guys take this immature crap over to your childrens club.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


>


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

I take that as a threat.  You do not want to threaten me... twerp.


----------



## hat (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, this is insane...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

heres an idea, how bought pos and i stop posting here  for the day, and you and hat can stop over at the teen thread for the rest of the day just cause i want some peace today, not in the mood to go through all this crap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> I take that as a threat.  You do not want to threaten me... twerp.



i take that as a threat.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

pos, c my other post on this thread..


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 29, 2007)

Please don't post the raunchy smilies.  Stop the fighting too.

-Thanks


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

i call for the mighty banstick!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

pt said:


> i call for the mighty banstick!



please dont put oil on the fire,


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, I'm just joking with the stuff I say (well, except for the community parenting thing. That's actually how it was when I grew up). I don't mind you guys being in here, but I do wish you'd not post the smilies. They're justa little too far.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone can post anywhere so long as it is in accordance with TPU rules.  Any rules the clubs come up with will NOT be enforced.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Anyone can post anywhere so long as it is in accordance with TPU rules.  Any rules the clubs come up with will NOT be enforced.


That wasn't aimed at me, was it? I didn't mean to sound like I wanted them to follow some special set of rules over here. I just wanted to clarify that I was only joking around with them, and they don't bother me (except for the smilies). I didn't mean it in any reference to rules of any kind.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That wasn't aimed at me, was it? I didn't mean to sound like I wanted them to follow some special set of rules over here. I just wanted to clarify that I was only joking around with them, and they don't bother me (except for the smilies). I didn't mean it in any reference to rules of any kind.



No, it was more of a general statement.  I've kind of seen the seed of thought in peoples head that they want to make rules in their "Clubs" and try to make others abide by them.  I just wanted to let people know that their rules will be pointless because they won't be able to enforce them, except through bashing; and that'll just result in bans and deleted clubs.

As far as I'm concerned the club forums can be posted in by anyone, whether they're a member or not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well it depends how we define teens, we define teens up to age 22 because thats when they leave college and truely become adults with responsibilities.



Ahhhh right, so it's your definition of teens as opposed to actually an age thing, legally in this country you become an adult at 18, it's a fairly unsafe policy to decide that noone is an adult until they finish education at 22, I for example was fighting in a major war at the age of 21 and had served in the Army for some 5 years before you think I was an adult........I like that!  Apart from that, what about all those who do not continue their eductaion beyond high school?  So how about.........

"Young People of TPU Club" 

PS:  By the way, I have 2 degrees, I studyied for my first in amongst fighting wars


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

well basically tatty, peoples ages 18-22 have their choice what they think they are, many 18-22 years call themselves adults, many still consider themselves as teens, and plus we've been getting lots of requests from people asking for entry into the club because they were in the range of 18-22 and so we decided that we'd be better off redefining the meaning of a teen and us 3 captains decided to define teens untill 22.


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm a 19year old oldfart


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



Thats the stupidest shit ive ever seen 

The way I read it:
"Please consider that I might not be a nerd, you may be insulting a strong jock. Nevertheless, if I am insulted I wont beat you up myself, I might ask my mum to do it." 

Not hating on you pos, or your love for black nail polish, just the smiley itself


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



Only 20 brothers, you will need a lot more than that


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Only 20 brothers, you will need a lot more than that



tatty and is dual ak's would wipe them off easily


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Only 20 brothers, you will need a lot more than that



To tell you the truth, I'm more worried about that Einstein monkey he's got with him. It's got deadly 1337 ninja skills.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm more worried about that Einstein monkey he's got with him. It's got deadly 1337 ninja skills.



Damn really?  I might need to re-think in that case, and get my old banned TPU member outta the closet............."RPG"   (were you around when RPG was a member?)


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn really?  I might need to re-think in that case, and get my old banned TPU member outta the closet............."RPG"   (were you around when RPG was a member?)



Damn, probably not. Any threads you can find with him in?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2007)

I am the Ninja Warrior!!!!








I'm starting to miss the little crasy  kid russian  boy


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn, probably not. Any threads you can find with him in?



I'll have a look sometime soon (when I am home), there are some interesting reads for sure!  It was around summer 2006.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I am the Ninja Warrior!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, me too. Is that you DaMulta???
Also tatty, pm me if you find them mate. Also, the Accelero X2 you've got in the give away thread, I have a pal who might be real interested. He's having real troubles with his rig financially wise, I basically paid for 1/3rd of it on loan to get it started but the X1900GT I kinda just gave him runs HOT. It's my second one with the stock cooler. Whats the price of shipping? Or is it gone?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn really?  I might need to re-think in that case, and get my old banned TPU member outta the closet............."RPG"   (were you around when RPG was a member?)



This guy, couldn't possibly be you taty ;http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=27496


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

I still have the Accelero, no retentions screws tho but they are generic so the ones he will be taking off his existing cooler with fit and the existing bracket should work, my old one did.  I would think about £3 2nd class recorded in a Jiffy bag.


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

rpg711 (or whatever is name was) was a good menber 
is p4 at 5ghz or something bulshit
imagine a ten times worse casheti


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2007)

pt said:


> rpg711 (or whatever is name was) was a good menber
> is p4 at 5ghz or something bulshit
> imagine a ten times worse casheti



i remember him  he was funny


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 29, 2007)

My memory is hazy


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2007)

I NEED A HDD my 60GB is failing  someone help me i have no monies


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

hum
the rpg club, only those who remenber rpg can enter 
as a matter of fact, the pw club is from ppl who knew rpg


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 29, 2007)

pt said:


> hum
> the rpg club, only those who remenber rpg can enter
> as a matter of fact, the pw club is from ppl who knew rpg



i didn't know rpg, but people thought i was him because i had 45+ ppd in the beginning...


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 29, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i didn't know rpg, but people thought i was him because i had 45+ ppd in the beginning...



Wow...theres like, not even enough thread variations to get 45 PPD 
I remember THAT!

Theyr all Crysis threads lol.

My 5000th post estimate is that im about 1.5 years away.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> I NEED A HDD my 60GB is failing  someone help me i have no monies



the only spare drive i have is my linux drive, and it's 4 gigs, sorry man...


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2007)

you're all kiddies 
hey, rm, remenber that ppd rush me and you have on the old club
a post every 30seconds


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2007)

pt said:


> you're all kiddies
> hey, rm, remenber that ppd rush me and you have on the old club
> a post every 30seconds



yea, you always had me beat on total numbers, but you could never beat my ppd


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

I remember that night you were dedicated to get 1k posts, RM... .


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2007)

and i 4k 
*looks at rm ppd*
you were saying?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

heh, remember the good times but look at who's got the highest ppd now


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 30, 2007)

Stop posting!
Give someone else a change


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2007)

panchoman said:


> heh, remember the good times but look at who's got the highest ppd now



Jeez, and I thought I was a post whore. lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2007)

I remember rpg,he was on pcp or summat  his fingers must have bled.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Jeez, and I thought I was a post whore. lol





I'm gaining on that 5k mark


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

we are all forgetting this is a unnoficial "cool" postwhores club 
and old farts aswell


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> we are all forgetting this is a unnoficial "cool" postwhores club
> and old farts aswell



Im not a post whore, or old 
I dont fit in


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

you should be in the teen club 
GTFO


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> you should be in the teen club
> GTFO



Ive been in this club for almost as long as you 
Back when RB posted alot lol.

Besides, I hit 18 in 17 days, and then I can buy guns ! YEEHAW!


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

then in 17 days you're back
now gtfo!

or send me a nice shotgun and i will let you stay


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> then in 17 days you're back
> now gtfo!
> 
> or send me a nice shotgun and i will let you stay



Naval customs is cracking down on firearms imports these days.


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

send it via internet then


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> send it via internet then



here ya go


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

Spas12's are overrated 

Mossberg


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 31, 2007)

This is nearly as random as the teen clubhouse!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> This is nearly as random as the teen clubhouse!



...
but i'm not in the teen clubhouse...


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ...
> but i'm not in the teen clubhouse...



And they cant buy guns !


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2007)

Did someone mention old farts??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> we are all forgetting this is a unnoficial "cool" postwhores club
> and old farts aswell



well i am the post whore than i am sure not an old fart yet.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Did someone mention old farts??



I like to fart .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I like to fart .



so do i /


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2007)

I ate tofu last night.  I like to as well, though people hate me at work today.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 31, 2007)

who needed the 60gb HDD?

hit me up


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2007)

I like 80 gigs sorry dave.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 31, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I like 80 gigs sorry dave.





heh, nice pic.... but I thought I read somewhere earlier that someone needed a 60 GB drive


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I like to fart .



And old ones smell the best


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

d44ve said:


> heh, nice pic.... but I thought I read somewhere earlier that someone needed a 60 GB drive



i think it was cdawall


----------



## d44ve (Oct 31, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think it was cdawall




Thanks....

question for you..... why do you HAVE a avatar that says that you dont have one and that you dont care..... doesnt that kind of defeat the purpose of having that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Thanks....
> 
> question for you..... why do you HAVE a avatar that says that you dont have one and that you dont care..... doesnt that kind of defeat the purpose of having that?



IDK why i ha have it... I think it was just because  i liked it... To tell the truth i don't know. yes i do think it would defeat the purpose.maybe i will change it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

i changed my avy now


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2007)

No likey


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

u like it now?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2007)

You should be bad santa


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

i am going to keep the one i have now than i will change it when it is about 1-2weeks away from X-mas.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 1, 2007)

d44ve said:


> who needed the 60gb HDD?
> 
> hit me up



i fixed it  im amazing....brought it back to life


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 1, 2007)

I have very bad luck repairing parts. 

I can do short term patches, but...in the long run I'm much better off just replacing something that's not working . 

Take my Radeon 9800SE for example. By jiggling the card around and getting it in the right position, it would stop artifacting like a madman. 

And then it died. And then I got my X850XT. And now my X850XT can play Crysis and UT3....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 1, 2007)

as can my 7800GS and about the same FPS


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 2, 2007)

as can my X1950PRO at a much faster fps .

God that teen clubhouse is growing quickly... far too quickly! The power user's clubhouse is supposed to be the spamland, but they make us look innocent


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> as can my X1950PRO at a much faster fps .



as can my X1950PRO's in crossfire at a much faster fps .


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2007)

HD2900. Nuff said. 

Just messin with you guys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> as can my X1950PRO at a much faster fps .
> 
> God that teen clubhouse is growing quickly... far too quickly! The power user's clubhouse is supposed to be the spamland, but they make us look innocent



 from teh teen club caption #1  my 7900GS can play it about the same FPS as ur x1950pro


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 2, 2007)

err no... 7900GS gets blown away by a X1950PRO... damn elitists..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> err no... 7900GS gets blown away by a X1950PRO... damn elitists..



WTF... I don't think that is true when ur running teh clocks that i am on my 7900GS... Your telling me that ur x1950 can blow away my 7900GS @ 600/980(1960)?


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WTF... I don't think that is true when ur running teh clocks that i am on my 7900GS... Your telling me that ur x1950 can blow away my 7900GS @ 600/980(1960)?



Mine can.  Probablly his too!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2007)

ati x1k series completely owns all nvidia 6k/7k series cards lol.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 2, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ati x1k series completely owns all nvidia 6k/7k series cards lol.



Not all.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ati x1k series completely owns all nvidia 6k/7k series cards lol.



7950GX2 > X1950XTX  Regardless of what you classify it as the 7950GX2 is by no means cheating! Its a decent solution compared to the X1950PRO Dual.

But anyway, X1950PRO @ stock > 7900GS Overclocked, for most games.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> 7950GX2 > X1950XTX  Regardless of what you classify it as the 7950GX2 is by no means cheating! Its a decent solution compared to the X1950PRO Dual.
> 
> But anyway, X1950PRO @ stock > 7900GS Overclocked, for most games.



ok.. I like that you said MOST...That isn't every game but still some that the 7900 is better in..
What about the 7950GT is the x1950pro better than it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ati x1k series completely owns all nvidia 6k/7k series cards lol.



Lol get real, I had a 7900GTO clocked to 7900GTX speeds and whilst the 1950Pro did actually beat the GTX is some game benches, generally the GTX won most of them and beat the 1950XTX in a couple!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ati x1k series completely owns all nvidia 6k/7k series cards lol.



like hell it does  the 7900GS runs almost dead on with the X1950PRO when you oc the crap outta both...and the other cards are dead on with there counterparts...what reviews are you reading the ones were the only oc the ati cards?


----------



## pt (Nov 3, 2007)

hd2600xt ftw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i know teh x1950pro and 7900GS are about teh same because i have owned a x1950pro OCed to teh max and a 7900GS now after teh x1950 died on me.The 7900GS when OCed to teh max i can get it with teh volt mod it is faster than the x1950pro now before the volt mod the x1950pro was slightly faster.


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

Shut *teh* fuck up 
j/p POS.... but yeah from what I've seen, the 7 series and the x1k series are pretty much the same in terms of performance


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2007)

hat said:


> Shut *teh* fuck up
> j/p POS.... but yeah from what I've seen, the 7 series and the x1k series are pretty much the same in terms of performance



And when you bare in mind again that the 7900GS is the slowest of the 7900's then you realise they aint a bad card really, as in 7900GS > 7900GT >  7950GT > 7900GTO > 7900GTX > 7950GX2, their biggest weakness being no simultaneous HDR/AA.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> And when you bare in mind again that the 7900GS is the slowest of the 7900's then you realise they aint a bad card really, as in 7900GS > 7900GT >  7950GT > 7900GTO > 7900GTX > 7950GX2, their biggest weakness being no simultaneous HDR/AA.


And in the case of the 7950GX2, driver support.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> And in the case of the 7950GX2, driver support.



Agreed......a dog in dogs clothing really


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

For Erocker: since you wear the sig, why not have a custom one?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

You need to make a Portal-themed one if you're going to make power user sigs web-2.0 style .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

Get me the ideas... the AS logo, or the portal logo?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

How about the carvings in the wall/turrets? 

And not to mention, there's a lot of quotable quotes...

"Aperture Science, we do what we must, because we can". 

"The enrichment center has added consequences for your failure. If you fall in the water, you will receive an unsatisfactory mark on your testing sheet, followed by death."

"The cake is a lie, the cake is a lie, the cake is a lie..."

And of course, who can forget the weighted companion cube....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> How about the carvings in the wall/turrets?
> 
> And not to mention, there's a lot of quotable quotes...
> 
> ...



pics of those plz...  cube and turrets I mean.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

Wait a minute. Do you own Portal? 

If not, you're not going to understand half the references I'm making, and it's best if we abandon this project until you've beaten Portal.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, I do, I beat it, and I LOVED it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

My favorite quote:

"There was even going to be a party for you. A big party that all your friends were invited to. I invited your best friend the companion cube. Of course, he couldn't come because you murdered him."


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

Eh, I can't find any pictures either...I'll have to take some the next time I play Portal.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Eh, I can't find any pictures either...I'll have to take some the next time I play Portal.



Take one of the cameras too...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://kotaku.com/gaming/portal/soft-cuddly-companion-cube-316532.php

OMG


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

I want one, as well as a headcrab hat .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I want one, as well as a headcrab hat .



Same...  I wonder where to buy the cube!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2007/10/portalpapercraft.jpg


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

Some days, it's so tempting....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

lol poor zek


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 8, 2007)

Mmkay, I did the REAL version of the news post...I'm going to get a jacket/blanket .


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

*slings his mallet BANG*

Explain how did the clubhouse sort of go kaphlut?


----------



## intel igent (Nov 10, 2007)

id join but i like to keep my whoring to the ladies 

sorry to dissapoint you guys


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Some days, it's so tempting....


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

intel igent said:


> id join but i like to keep my whoring to the ladies
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you guys



Damn, I for one am really gutted


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 10, 2007)

hmmm you scare me slightly tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> hmmm you scare me slightly tatty



Only slightly?  Damn I must be losin my touch.........I scare meself most days, usually when I first get up and take a look in the mirror


----------



## intel igent (Nov 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, I for one am really gutted



explain urself.

NOW!NOW!NOW! 

really though im not all that in tune with british humour. 

wait, can i put those words together?!?!?!?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

intel igent said:


> explain urself.
> 
> NOW!NOW!NOW!
> 
> ...



Gutted because you wont join......(sarcasm)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Only slightly?  Damn I must be losin my touch.........I scare meself most days, usually when I first get up and take a look in the mirror



lol it can't be that bad can it? well at least you look in the mirror and don't say "ooh shexy!!" I hate mirrors epecially around lassies, now you know why


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 10, 2007)

intel igent said:


> explain urself.
> 
> NOW!NOW!NOW!
> 
> ...



no more than the words "canadian intelligence"


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> no more than the words "canadian intelligence"



 Wah?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Wah?



ditoo


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:
			
		

> no more than the words "canadian intelligence"





			
				tkpenalty said:
			
		

> Wah?



hes implying canadians are sto0opid


----------



## Wile E (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol, you young'uns and your complete lack of understanding sarcasm.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2007)

intel igent said:


> hes implying canadians are sto0opid



lol, the canadian's the only one that got it!


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, the canadian's the only one that got it!



hot potato! hot potato! HOT FARKIN POTATO!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2007)

intel igent said:


> hes implying canadians are sto0opid



so r u try n 2 say that there not?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so r u try n 2 say that there not?



not what?


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so r u try n 2 say that there not?



isnt a little l8 4 ya?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 11, 2007)

intel igent said:


> isnt a little l8 4 ya?


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2007)

intel igent said:


> isnt a little l8 4 ya?



na it isn't a little late.it is only 2:18am.I am still up because i got a call tha my dad got taken the the ER.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, there are no mods on right now!  PARTAAYY TIME!!!!!  Shit, I'm drunk...


----------



## pt (Nov 11, 2007)

party seems to be over and now one called me


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2007)

pt said:


> party seems to be over and now one called me



its ok.

this is like margaritaville.

everyhour is happy hour 





			
				p_o_s_pc said:
			
		

> na it isn't a little late.it is only 2:18am.I am still up because i got a call tha my dad got taken the the ER.



so instead to be with him you post on the forums? hopefully hes alright.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2007)

My cos got a small upgrade from me and I mean small.

He had a AMD XP 1700 and I put a 2700 TB in.

Then took out his 9600 256meg and replaced that with a 9600XT 128 with water cooling.

The bad he has no Internet there.....so all I had is what I took with me.

Took 7.10 and that didn't work on the 9600XT. I guess ATi finally took out the old card.

BUT I downloaded the last ver of Omega that would work with that card.

Which had ATi Tray tool with it. The bad you couldn't OC with it for some odd reason the clocks would reset. 

So I installed ATi Tool 26, but it would lock up that machine...The card stayed at 29c the whole time. In the end I just had to turn overdrive on and live with the 29Mhz overclock. Which you know is noting.


He can play Oblivion now, and he is happy with that for now.

Trying to talk him into going 4 video cards with a quad. Maybe 4 x2 video cards(Which would be 8cards) with a quad. I hope it goes for it.


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

4 video cards? Is he uber rich?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2007)

It would be around 800 to do 4 video cards.

No not urber rich, he just never upgrades so best to do it all at one time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2007)

> so instead to be with him you post on the forums? hopefully hes alright


I just got the call and was waiting for my bro to come and pick me up. He is fine now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 12, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just got the call and was waiting for my bro to come and pick me up. He is fine now.



Glad to hear he is OK


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey, there are no mods on right now!  PARTAAYY TIME!!!!!  Shit, I'm drunk...



I totally forgot about this post!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost at the 5k mark......


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad posts here don't count eh?
I'll be at 5k in about a year.


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2007)

keep going stealth 
upps 
btw, what do you think of my edited by me av?


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2007)

pt said:


> keep going stealth
> upps
> btw, what do you think of my edited by me av?


Stealth is FAR behind


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

Apparently I'm not a power user in the financial world... http://finance.google.com/finance?q=AMD

A couple months ago I bought $1500 of AMD stock.  It seems as if AMD is thrusting a knife into my wallet causing mass bleeding!  Guess I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH an American beating the crap out of Hatton!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 9, 2007)

erocker said:


> Apparently I'm not a power user in the financial world... http://finance.google.com/finance?q=AMD
> 
> A couple months ago I bought $1500 of AMD stock.  It seems as if AMD is thrusting a knife into my wallet causing mass bleeding!  Guess I'm in it for the long haul.



So maybe my investment tips weren't so hot after all (someone asked me for technology stock advice once, and I said invest AMD)....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2007)

I think now is the time to buy, just think it it was to go up 10 dollars a share over the next year.(If things improve)

But if you already have some it would be best just to hang in.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

property is the investment at the moment in the UK, prices are falling, just bought a 2 bed apartment to rent out, will keep it for 3 years then sell it on, that with the monthly profit from the rental income hopefully will fund a nice little lump sum for my granddaughter when she gets to 21......OK she has 20 years and 5 months to go yet so I am not short of time!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

lol or if your in the US invest in the little city of cypress,TX  its land prices are already doubling


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

rip the best club ever


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 17, 2007)

Indeed...


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2007)

it's not dead yet!


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmm, we'll see.

Hey guys. Guess what?


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

what?
(someone had to)


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm 50 posts away from breaking 6k .


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

i tought you we're going to lock it before anyone could answer


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 17, 2007)

Once I reach 6k, I think I'll actually be the guy with the most posts here .


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Then you need to switch to the Spongebob avatar with a boner.  Deem yourself the "Post Count King" of TPULand.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

i will soon be here with you guys


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Spongebob doesn't look right with a hard-on . 


I have a better idea. Wait until I have 6k posts to see my new avatar .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

oo, i have an idea what he's gonna put on for his avatar


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

O rly

I still have more Thanks Zek LOL


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> i will soon be here with you guys



Well... as a mod (When did this happen? Congrats!), can't you just SAY you're in the club? 

I'm about to become an 8 - Star general!

I put myself in my avatar for some reason..... kinda boring.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

hehe


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> Well... as a mod (When did this happen? Congrats!), can't you just SAY you're in the club?
> 
> I'm about to become an 8 - Star general!
> 
> I put myself in my avatar for some reason..... kinda boring.



Needs the green guy on the other side


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Man... everyone on this paige has a special title except for me...  Well, One in a half years from now I shall be known as Batman!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't so sad


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Newp, Craig cannot declare himself a member, only PT and I can bring in new members. 

Now open to guesses of my new avatar. The winner will get a surprise .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm, is it king neptune from spongebob


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

it's xxxbuletinaxxx


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope .


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Aw screw it, I can't wait that long....new avatar will be up momentarily .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

errrm, is it spongebob with a crown


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Britney Spears?


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a look .


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

YES!!!  Love it!!  What a coincidence, you should visit my new city! http://dankpotland.myminicity.com/


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

Rolling fields of pot .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

ROFL!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't wait untill everyone is unemployed and the city is crime ridden.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> I can't wait untill everyone is unemployed and the city is crime ridden.



LOL, that was random 

well done


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

guess who's back?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Part-Time Ninja?


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> Part-Time Ninja?



nop
zek and pvt will remenber


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2007)

pt said:


> nop
> zek and pvt will remenber


not a suicide bomber...
i remember when you took the original pic last year!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2007)

He only wears it cause he's one ugly muvvaa


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

oh tatty, pt is coming for you now xD

you might have just turned him into a suicide bomber with your post


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> oh tatty, pt is coming for you now xD
> 
> you might have just turned him into a suicide bomber with your post



I look foward to it, PT knows what I did in a former life   he had better be REAL good


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

my dad was in the army too , was a corporal i think lol

BTW: i dont think i will have enough money to buy the cpu from ya , i added a couple of other things to christmas list and wont have enough 
srry bout the hassel, and please dont kill me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

O NOES HE IS GOING TO BOMB US!!!  I still have the pic of you and osama on my other computer PT!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG, look at tatty's post 


its soo 1337


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I know what your pic really means, I just thought Part-Time Ninja was better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

IT IS STILL ON THE FORUMS!!!


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

be afraid, be very afraid...
and tatty, you're a monkey, wtf are you going to do 
throw me a banana? hahahahahaha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

IS that what you meant pt?  That pic I PS'd?


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> IT IS STILL ON THE FORUMS!!!



this brings old memories


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> IS that what you meant pt?  That pic I PS'd?



yep
and the other with a tnt


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

It was damn good photoshop work long ago.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

pt said:


> yep
> and the other with a tnt



i don't remember that one.


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> i don't remember that one.



i don't have it anymore either
it was me with a vest with explosives


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

banana's are dangerous 






FEAR THE BANANA GUN


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn I thought he said "Bandama"......I was just going to load up spend a few days over Christmas in Portugal


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

lol, ey tatty did you check your 1337 post 






coincidence, i think not


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> lol, ey tatty did you check your 1337 post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice   By the way, dont worry about the E6850, I had forgotten your interest anyways   I am going to keep it for a while just for benching but the Quads arrived and going in later this week, will probably flea bay the 6850 late Jan or Feb.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks tatty


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 18, 2007)

You were the suicide bomber and I was "can't touch this" .


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> IT IS STILL ON THE FORUMS!!!



This looks more like a bomber


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I thought he said "Bandama"......I was just going to load up spend a few days over Christmas in Portugal



i'm freezing here, unless you get some heat with you stay were you are, we don't need monkeys here 

ps: if you bring your daughters you're more than welcome


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a hd2900xt running...who needs to turn on the heater?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I have a hd2900xt running...who needs to turn on the heater?



o they are not that bad...remember the preshots


its 65F outside in houston i think im going to go swimming


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HZ46kawLzs&feature=related


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I have a hd2900xt running...who needs to turn on the heater?



I do, it's 16F outside and dropping .


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

I have 4 walls around me


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I have 4 walls around me



no roof and flour? 
ps: great video and music


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

pt said:


> no roof and flour?
> ps: great video and music



So you use flour for floors huh?  I would of put my money on either dirt, wood, or wood with carpeting, linoleum, or tile on it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2007)

erocker said:


> So you use flour for floors huh?  I would of put my money on either dirt, wood, or wood with carpeting, linoleum, or tile on it.


Maybe it's because flour is good at soaking up moisture?


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Erm... what kinda moisture we talkin about?  Glad to see someone is up at 5:20am. (6:20 by you) I was supposed to leave for Florida ten minutes ago, but got sick.  I don't think I'm meant to fly.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2007)

erocker said:


> Erm... what kinda moisture we talkin about?  Glad to see someone is up at 5:20am. (6:20 by you) I was supposed to leave for Florida ten minutes ago, but got sick.  I don't think I'm meant to fly.


It's just your nerves. Pop a dramamine, and catch your flight. lol.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Shhhhhhh!!!  I would prefer to stay home, yeah warm weather is nice, but it's Disneyland with family and my brothers kids, no thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2007)

erocker said:


> Shhhhhhh!!!  I would prefer to stay home, yeah warm weather is nice, but it's Disneyland with family and my brothers kids, no thanks.


Who said you had to be around them the whole time? Wander off and find yourself a nice chick. lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Who said you had to be around them the whole time? Wander off and find yourself a nice chick. lol



I don't have any problems with chicks here!  That's why my girlfriend dumped me.  That and possible computer addiction.
I might catch a flight on friday.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

And I thought I had computer addiction bad.....Skipping Disney WOW.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, I'm going "offline" for a while.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ok, I'm going "offline" for a while.








Look at this


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 19, 2007)

errrrrrrr


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 19, 2007)

if wiz ever does let us have animated avatars im using this one 






but until then ill use my recon rabbid


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 21, 2007)

So, does anyone here have plans for Christmas?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 21, 2007)

nothin much, see relatives you dont like, go christmas shopping and then find out you got too much, and eat till you get a mild heart attack
just a normal christmas


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 21, 2007)

I'ma going Christmas shopping either today or tomorrow, and on Christmas I'm going to my uncle's house and chilling with extended family.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2007)

Oldest daughter and 7 month old Grandaughter plus mother in law are spending Christmas day with us (us being me, my wife and 15 year old daughter), should be colourful, the 2 daughters dont get on, well thats an understatement, knives will probably be the order of the day, but hey, providing they dont bleed all over my PC then let them get on with it I say


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Dec 21, 2007)

Going to eat at my GF's parents house, then going to my parent's house and eat some more, then lots of alcohol then some dancing at someplace then more alcohol then the sun then sleep xD

As every Xmas lol


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Oldest daughter and 7 month old Grandaughter plus mother in law are spending Christmas day with us (us being me, my wife and 15 year old daughter), should be colourful, the 2 daughters dont get on, well thats an understatement, knives will probably be the order of the day, but hey, providing they dont bleed all over my PC then let them get on with it I say



I suggest setting up a random mud pit with two pairs of bikinis right next to it, I'm sure they'll get the message .


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I suggest setting up a random mud pit with two pairs of bikinis right next to it, I'm sure they'll get the message .



don't forget to tape it and upload it to tpu


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2007)

My girlfriend dumped me a few days ago (nothing bitter or anything), but I think I'm going to tell here to "Get the fuck out of my house" on Christmas, and go out and get a Christmas hooker...  Idk yet...


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Look at this



Ok.. it's been over a day..  can I stop now?


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2007)

*US Army buys Macs to combat Hackers...*

Are you fucking kidding me?!  I swear to God the Army is being run by that emo Apple fag from the commercials.  Personally, I think the Army just made a lot of hackers go giddy with joy!


* I didn't want to post this comment on the front page.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2007)

We go over to my grandparent house on Christmas. I am not exactly pleased about it, but what can you do?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> My girlfriend dumped me a few days ago (nothing bitter or anything), but I think I'm going to tell here to "Get the fuck out of my house" on Christmas, and go out and get a Christmas hooker...  Idk yet...



I would of already kicked her out


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?!  I swear to God the Army is being run by that emo Apple fag from the commercials.  Personally, I think the Army just made a lot of hackers go giddy with joy!
> 
> 
> * I didn't want to post this comment on the front page.



Most likely some politician made money off this decision!


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Most likely some politician made money off this decision!



Yeah, Steve Jobs for President!


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 23, 2007)

ERocker: That royally sucks. 

The Army buying Macs is a good and bad thing. On the one hand, the Mac platforms are more likely to outlast their Windows counterparts, and without requiring a hardware upgrade. On the other, now that hackers know that America's finest use Macs, they know exactly what OS to code their crap for...

And even if hackers don't do the Army Macs in, interoperability between Mac, Windows, and *nix will likely really screw up the Army.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

lol the teen clubhouse got closed.... (best TPU christmas present ever )


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 23, 2007)

Took you a while to notice .


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Took you a while to notice .



YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!


who closed it?
i need to send him a christmas present


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 23, 2007)

Thermopylae_480, he decided that the rampant display of sexuality (which is actually psychologically normal in teenagers) wasn't appropriate for TPU, and locked the thread. 

He said he might re-open it in a few days. Right .


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Thermopylae_480, he decided that the rampant display of sexuality (which is actually psychologically normal in teenagers) wasn't appropriate for TPU, and locked the thread.
> 
> He said he might re-open it in a few days. Right .



i'm not seeing thermo reopenign the thread in a million years 
i'm thinkinf of sending him 50 ho's, what do you think?


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh please, he's in college now, he's surrounded enough as it is . 

Give him something useful. I suggest...condoms, laundry detergent, and pizza/gas money .


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Oh please, he's in college now, he's surrounded enough as it is .
> 
> Give him something useful. I suggest...condoms, laundry detergent, and pizza/gas money .



LOL!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

can i joins?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> can i joins?



NO

we hate you and you smell funny 


jking mate


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> can i joins?


Only if you quit talking in slang. lol.


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

and stop making a gang in my yard


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

gangs are cool!


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2007)

not in my yard..., go the zek yard, and you're in


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

ok, im packing up to go home and chill at my parents house for teh holidays, eat their food and sleep in their beds. its nice in teh countryside where they live, ill try to get pics.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I suggest setting up a random mud pit with two pairs of bikinis right next to it, I'm sure they'll get the message .



Steady! :shadedshu........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................  at least there are bikinis involved, clothing is good especially when it's kin.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

pt said:


> and stop making a gang in my yard



Gangs are good, they all hang around together in one place.....easier to kill whilst using less ammo


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 31, 2007)

back for a day ...


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 31, 2007)

Good to know.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Cleaning lady!!!  Coming in to dust off the thread!!  Seriously, I think I'm getting Tk's disease where people are making me mad in the Case Gallery.. and not even for my own case!:shadedshu


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 19, 2008)

Why do you think I don't hang out there .


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you should head over there with your Chain Mail armor +5 and Banstick of Glory!!!  I'm keeping out of there for a while too!

Use this quote "Spongebong is out of weed and he's pissed off!"  And slay them all!!  Mwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 19, 2008)

Banstick of glory .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Banstick of Glory!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 22, 2008)

What happened to Canuto?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What happened to Canuto?



Damn, skeletons in the closet......have not heard from him in what.....a year?


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What happened to Canuto?



lack of time i guess on his part
i haven't talked much with him lately


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

Tell me this wesite isn't crazy

http://www.freakzilla.com/ocas/


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2008)

i lol'd.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i lol'd.





> This is often overlooked. We have had a lot of email from people who have skipped this section and then gotten in quite a pickle when in the later sections everything doesn't go as planned and they've been found by the mail room staff weeping, soaked and embarrassed in front of a fax machine on a Monday morning.


lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Tell me this wesite isn't crazy
> 
> http://www.freakzilla.com/ocas/



well that made my day






make sure to thread the skinny end first now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey just realised I passed my 2 year anniversary with TPU earlier this month!.....still not got rid of these fookin stars, how many posts do I need to become an individual again and get rid of them for good?


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey just realised I passed my 2 year anniversary with TPU earlier this month!.....still not got rid of these fookin stars, how many posts do I need to become an individual again and get rid of them for good?



You are 128 posts away!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 29, 2008)

I think that either today, yesterday, or tomorrow is my two-year anniversary of being here .


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

I need mine updated


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> I think that either today, yesterday, or tomorrow is my two-year anniversary of being here .



Mine is on Febuary 1st...  coming up in 3 days!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine was yesterday after all .


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

we are tpu old farts
according to alexa was much smaller back then (the good ol day's)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

That huge jump...  that must have been GPU-Z...


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2008)

I know I had a different user name when I first came here, then forgot the password or something, and then started erocker.  I have till June or July or something, but congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That huge jump...  that must have been GPU-Z...



nop
that was the leaked hd2900xt review according to darksaber


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah yes, I remember that .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> nop
> that was the leaked hd2900xt review according to darksaber



OOOO...  that makes sense.


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2008)

So what happened in August 07?


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> So what happened in August 07?



leaked hd2900xt review


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 30, 2008)

GPU-Z was released in late 07, so that makes sense.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> GPU-Z was released in late 07, so that makes sense.



just telling what ds told me
and gpu-z was november i think


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I need mine updated



How do you keep gettin yours changed ffs, I'm jelous!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> How do you keep gettin yours changed ffs, I'm jelous!



8 posts left for you, Tatty.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

On that note, I think your custom user title should be "Official TPU Old Fart"


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> On that note, I think your custom user title should be "Official TPU Old Fart"




Steady!!........ 8??....do you mean 108?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Steady!!........ 8??....do you mean 108?



lol! Actually, yes, yes I did. Somehow 8 got stuck in my head, and I completely forgot to type the 10 in front of it. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol! Actually, yes, yes I did. Somehow 8 got stuck in my head, and I completely forgot to type the 10 in front of it. lol.



Who can actually add in the free text once the stars have gone?  I was thinking of something like:

"Palit Overclocking Old Fart"......would it fit U think?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I join this club?


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Can I join this club?



yes
just send me india most beautifull women 
pm me for adress if you're interested


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok i wont ask to join no way im sending ya my gf  i no it didnt warrent it just felt like it hehe


----------



## Canuto (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> yes
> just send me india most beautifull women
> pm me for adress if you're interested



Don't forget to give him mine too.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ok i wont ask to join no way im sending ya my gf  i no it didnt warrent it just felt like it hehe



i only like dark haired women, yours safe, from you i want monies!
and i wil lsend your adress canuto


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol i dont qualify anyways need another 150 odd post and ppd dont cut it just checkin it out.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Who can actually add in the free text once the stars have gone?  I was thinking of something like:
> 
> "Palit Overclocking Old Fart"......would it fit U think?


I actually think W1z does it. I didn't choose mine. I think it was their nice way of saying "Post Whore" lol


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I actually think W1z does it. I didn't choose mine. I think it was their nice way of saying "Post Whore" lol



i choose mine, it made sense with my old avitar


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

dam i still cant join 

when i do finally join i will give you all some pr0n 

btw: srry i havnt been on much, school and ccna course  (passed my vb.net course xD)


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> yes
> just send me india most beautifull women
> pm me for adress if you're interested



Indian women suck so I'll do you a BIGGER favour by not sending you any.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> *Indian women suck* so I'll do you a BIG favour by not sending you any.



lol that sounds dirty


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

suck = bad,


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

well if suck is used in the same sentence as women, then it has a different meaning 

.
.
.
.
.
.


get it now?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> suck = bad,



No. no. suck = very good.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No. no. suck = very good.



hehe, you think he got it now... lol


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> dam i still cant join
> 
> when i do finally join i will give you all some pr0n
> 
> btw: srry i havnt been on much, school and ccna course  (passed my vb.net course xD)



posty bump


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you just got your membership with that women suck post


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

w00t w00t 

everything is right in the world you guys get your pr0n, and i gets my membership 

btarunr gets errm, well he gets a new meaning lol..


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

Me? Eww let's just say I'm still kindergarten, with a uber-saucy bitch to teach me how to lap a Q6600.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

And i get a kick in the nuts thanks to pt


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> And i get a kick in the nuts thanks to pt



... 

please explain your  dilemna


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

lets just say he kicked me in a post i got my revenge later two sigs later its now legendary history.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL!!, so guess you had fun


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Indian women suck so I'll do you a BIGGER favour by not sending you any.



the one i knew didn't, damn her for having to go live to a far away place 
one who's into tech will be perfect

craigwhiteside - we're been having a  party
guess who's winning?


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

i officially hate ppl that refuse to say who they are or where they get my email....
i'm so tempted in clicking enter






edit: 
since he didn't answered anymore, i told him to fuck off and die, and have a nice day, and blocked and deleted him


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

i guess its me now


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> i officially hate ppl that refuse to say who they are or where they get my email....
> i'm so tempted in clicking enter
> 
> 
> ...



pt, you moron, your email is in your tpu profile!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

hehe i got a recruit hello craig :


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> pt, you moron, your email is in your tpu profile!



it's in far more other places 
but i still want to know where he add me and why (and who the f*** he is), i believe it was tpu this time....


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> i guess its me now


touché





craig on the right, me on the left


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

come on guys, you've already made mashed potatoes out of eachothers' nuts. Just that it's a little slimy and smells 'familiar'


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> touché
> 
> 
> 
> ...










at campion studying


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok bta ill give it a rest for a while i dont want to piss you or anyone else of so cool.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

naw mate I just don't want you to end up with bad tummies eating eachothers mashed nuts


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> naw mate I just don't want you to end up with bad tummies eating eachothers mashed nuts


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


>



lol, wasn't there some guy here on tpu that ate his testicle at a food festival?


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought it was russianboy who did that or was it someone else i cant remember


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Indian women suck so I'll do you a BIGGER favour by not sending you any.



r u 4 rl .. send sample to me ...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> r u 4 rl .. send sample to me ...



Are you a Carib?


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

I sense a life membership headin ur way craig


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, wasn't there some guy here on tpu that ate his testicle at a food festival?




Ahhhhh yeah, wasnt his name "One nut norman"?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Are you a Carib?




no, im from the caribbean


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Are you a Carib?



yes he is, and what's the problem with india women from india?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> no, im from the caribbean



Carib = person belonging to the Caribbean nations 

There is a sizable Indian population in the carib. countries, so you already have your sample 

Carib also = an awsome beer brand, Carib beer


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> yes he is, and what's the problem with india women from india?



www.santabanta.com 

pick your 'babe' from there.

PS. That's just a showbiz site.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> www.santabanta.com
> 
> pick your 'babe' from there.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

meh only 19 yrs age. slightly ordinary by our standards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Carib = person belonging to the Caribbean nations
> 
> There is a sizable Indian population in the carib. countries, so you already have your sample
> 
> Carib also = an awsome beer brand, Carib beer



according to my history lesson a carib is a now extinct race that was wiped out when c. columbus came here. had an indain g/f once, didnt have much butt but everthing else was nice


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> meh only 19 yrs age. slightly ordinary by our standards.



i'm 19 too 
and my standarts are lower 
way lower


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

bah age has nuthin to do with it just a number.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

need me an indian girl to give me teh buttsecks


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> i'm 19 too
> and my standarts are lower
> way lower



I thought they were high looking at your generosity at the case galleries, goes on to show that for you cases > babes  = nerd.

btw that girl is Jiah Khan, now lives in London with her boyfriend 

http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/category.asp?catname=jiah khan

This 19 yr old turns me on:http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/category.asp?catname=ayesha takia

append: this 19 year old Indian:


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Fine egnore the best lookin women on the planet the ozzie men will be all the happier


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I thought they were high looking at your generosity at the case galleries, goes on to show that for you cases > babes  = nerd.
> 
> btw that girl is Jiah Khan, now lives in London with her boyfriend
> 
> ...



the fact that i don't have a gf in a long time as lowered my standarts :shadedshu
i'm in love 






i so need to do a trip to east asia


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> the fact that i don't have a gf in a long time as lowered my standarts :shadedshu
> i'm in love



Lol yeah thats lowering ur standard a mega babe indian girl


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

errr.... 

what i miss


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I sense a life membership headin ur way craig



lol i dont want to be here for the rest of my life 

or do i


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Lots of indian chicks thanks to new meaning bta and a possible life membership for you.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol yeah thats lowering ur standard a mega babe indian girl



she isn't a mega babe, she comes from one of the most conservative group of Indian families. Point is how much western-clothing can enhance our women, who are ordinary otherwise. The babe pt is pointing at is 100% virgin, her mom goes with her to all her photo-sessions and shootings.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

ok glad we got that sorted


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

we want pr0n


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> we want pr0n



craigs your man for that


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2008)

where teh ftp at?


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> she isn't a mega babe, she comes from one of the most conservative group of Indian families. Point is how much western-clothing can enhance our women, who are ordinary otherwise. The babe pt is pointing at is 100% virgin, her mom goes with her to all her photo-sessions and shootings.



any chance of a geek boy winning her heart (and her mom)

ps: i cal always snipe her mom...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> any chance of a geek boy winning her heart (and her mom)
> 
> ps: i cal always snipe her mom...



If you are capable of winning the hearts of Portugese babes easily (I mean piece-of-cake easily) then it won't be a problem for you. Afterall, southern European guys are admired everywhere, intelligence is the in thing, not physique anymore.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont know what pr0n you like but here they are 

http://hardware.localhost.nl/?ct=top50

look at the second link LOL!! PHP POWER!!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 30, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> we want pr0n



OK; http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=19283


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> If you are capable of winning the hearts of Portugese babes easily (I mean piece-of-cake easily) then it won't be a problem for you. Afterall, southern European guys are admired everywhere, intelligence is the in thing, not physique anymore.



not that easy (i've not been "hunting" lately either too lol), i should visit india on of this days


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 30, 2008)

ey pt can i post this pr0n here?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

pt said:


> not that easy (i've not been "hunting" lately either too lol), i should visit india on of this days



Don't forget Hyderabad as part of your trip, you can stay at my place.

http://wikitravel.org/en/Hyderabad
http://wikitravel.org/en/India or http://wikitravel.org/pt/Índia


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Don't forget Hyderabad as part of your trip, you can stay at my place.
> 
> http://wikitravel.org/en/Hyderabad
> http://wikitravel.org/en/India or http://wikitravel.org/pt/Índia



do you have a hotsister or hot relative?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

hot sister with a hotter boyfriend 

jk


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> hot sister with a hotter boyfriend
> 
> jk



can i snipe him?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> If you are capable of winning the hearts of Portugese babes easily (I mean piece-of-cake easily) then it won't be a problem for you. Afterall, southern European guys are admired everywhere, intelligence is the in thing, not physique anymore.



But if you have both it helps


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2008)

keeping Tatty aside, it's a rare commodity


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

I miss this old club!  What happened?  Where is everyone?  Zek?


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> I miss this old club!  What happened?  Where is everyone?  Zek?



Zekrahminator - "tpu isn't fun anymore"
PVTCaboose1337 - "posts much less"
Ex_Reven - "posts much less"
PT - eve junkie
DaMulta - wandering aroud
Ketxxx - "posts much less"
Cdawall - wandering around
Random Murderer - wandering around
Russianboy - "posts much less"
Tatty One - on oc
D44ve - disaperared
Zeratul_UY - disaperared
Tkpenalty - wandering around
Wile E - "posts much less"
Canuto - disaperared
LiNKiN - "posts much less"
P_o_s_pc - "posts much less"
Kwchang007 - disaperared
JC316 - "posts much less"
Erocker - YOU


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2008)

PT your hiding with that icon of yours.

BTW come to the dark side


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> PT your hiding with that icon of yours.
> 
> BTW come to the dark side



?
icon = apple logo filled with bullets?
dark side? - NEVER, AMD FTW


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey hey, four posts in one day... The club is back!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2008)

We even have t-shirts now. and as always cookies!!!!
http://www.noisebot.com/come_to_the_dark_side_we_have_cookies_t-shirt


----------



## pt (Apr 22, 2008)

lightside giving 2 cookies to everyone that comes back


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

You need a break from EVE.  I had to uninstall the game completely so I could do things like, eat, sleep, go to work, etc...  Yes, time to unleash the power of the dark side.  Mwahahaha!

Zek, come back and have some damn fun dammit!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2008)

They are only doing that because they ran out of chocolate chips, and can't afford to get anymore in.....


----------



## btarunr (Apr 22, 2008)

Isn't it time for exams across schools there? The 17yr old Zek is probably gearing up for his 12th grade finals.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

you dont need the darkside 3.345ghz is just fine on an AMD for gaming


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you dont need the darkside 3.345ghz is just fine on an AMD for gaming



Who cares about gaming?????

3dMark FTW


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

rofl check out the vcore in that shot 1.55v on a brisbane


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

Was all that voltage really necessary?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Was all that voltage really necessary?



yes because i'm stable @ 3.345ghz and look what that earned me


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

Not too shabby!  Thing is I'm stable at that speed with a full tenth of a volt less!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

its set to 1.35+16.6% i will try to see if i'm stable @ 13.3% but this thing has massive vdroop issues .05v or so....

but just cause i can here is 3.41ghz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=350528


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, I don't post much less. My ppd is still 13+. Just haven't thought about the club in a while. lol.


----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> You need a break from EVE.  I had to uninstall the game completely so I could do things like, eat, sleep, go to work, etc...  Yes, time to unleash the power of the dark side.  Mwahahaha!
> 
> Zek, come back and have some damn fun dammit!



i can actually do more things while playing eve, than any other game 
and lightside rocks, forget it


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

It's time to unleash the power once more!  Hello?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's time to unleash the power...



...of necro

hello.


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2008)

www.eve-online.com

^^ go play it and no more necro, kthxbye


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

Ummm, I'll pass on the life-draining MMO's, kthxbye. lol.

And holy shit, I can't believe pt posted.


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, I'll pass on the life-draining MMO's, kthxbye. lol.
> 
> And holy shit, I can't believe pt posted.





im still alive

(ocasionally)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 6, 2008)

im here


----------



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2008)

pt said:


> im still alive
> 
> (occasionally)



Ah, cryo-preserved for long-distance space travel, I suppose?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 6, 2008)

damn, I forgot this clubhouse existed.


nice necromantic skillz there, erocker!


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Ah, cryo-preserved for long-distance space travel, I suppose?



no we actually live in a goey capsule in wich we control a entire ship alone, i do however get my poor capsule popped by enemy fire after they blow up my ship and i technically die, at the same moment my brain is "photo-image'd something" and sent to a clone station 

ps: i die a lot... but KILL A LOT TOO


----------



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2008)

Time for a quick nap, or I'll really kill someone tomorrow


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2008)

u can kill me, im used to it


----------

